# ضرب الآباء للأبناء



## +إيرينى+ (29 نوفمبر 2013)

*هل حدث و أن أباك أو أمك ضربك و إنت صغير ؟؟

لماذا حدث ذلك ؟؟

ما تأثيره عليك حاليا ؟

هل فقدت محبتك للأب أو الأم؟؟

هل تخافه و لا تحترمه ؟؟

كل واحد يحكى موقف أو موقفين أو إن شالله 10

المهم عايزين نعرف مواقف و نتعلم
*


----------



## Samir poet (29 نوفمبر 2013)

*حصل كتير معايا مواقف زى كدا
وختصار مبقت قادر استحمل العيشة
فى البيت
وجوايا كتيررررررررررررررر كلام
وفية كلام مش هقدر اقولة وكلام اقدر اقولة
بختصار انا انسان بتمنى الموت وبتمنى
 من ربنا مكنشى خلقنى بجد
*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (29 نوفمبر 2013)

إن نسيت فلن أنسى ذات يوم  وانا صغير حين كنت أدعبس فى دولاب غرفة النوم لوالداى فرأيت شلن فضة فأخذته ولم أبالى ثم أثناء وجودى على السلم ألهو سمعت صوتا :

أمى : ياسر 

أنا : نعم ياأمى

أمى تقترب : أين الشلن الذى كان فى الدولاب 

أنا : أخذته 

أمى : طرااااااااااااااخ ( قلم لم أنساه مادمت حيا ) 

من يومها لم تمتد يدى أبدا إلى شئ إلا بإذن أمى !

الدرس : قد يقسو الأب أو الأم أحيانا إلا أن ذلك من باب التربية والتأديب الذى لابد منه لإصلاح الإبن أو الإبنة ​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 نوفمبر 2013)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> إن نسيت فلن أنسى ذات يوم  وانا صغير حين كنت أدعبس فى دولاب غرفة النوم لوالداى فرأيت شلن فضة فأخذته ولم أبالى ثم أثناء وجودى على السلم ألهو سمعت صوتا :
> 
> أمى : ياسر
> 
> ...



*مشاركتك جميلة جدا

و جميل إنك فهمت التأديب

بس هل يا ترى : هذا الموقف أثر على علاقتك بوالدتك ؟؟ و لا ما فى أثر خالص؟؟ *


----------



## ياسر الجندى (29 نوفمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+;3553583 
[B قال:
			
		

> بس هل يا ترى : هذا الموقف أثر على علاقتك بوالدتك ؟؟ و لا ما فى أثر خالص؟؟ [/B]


 
أبدا ...
نعم غضبت وقتها وبكيت لكن حنان الوالدين يطفو بعد ذلك


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 نوفمبر 2013)

مرة عملت حوار وغبت من المدرسة أسبوع وانا فى ابتدائى ولما بابا عرف مدنى على رجلى . وبعديها صالحنى وباس على راسى.
ومرة كنت معاه فى المحل وبعت حاجات بأقل من سعرها وراح رازعنى بالقلم وقاللى بطل تفتى .وبعدها صالحنى وباس على راسى برضه .
هما المرتين دول بس .
بس مافيش تأثير فى علاقتنا خالص ان انا بحبه جدا وبحترمه واكتر من الاصحاب .
وبعدين التأديب والتقويم كويس مش وحش.


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 نوفمبر 2013)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> أبدا ...
> نعم غضبت وقتها وبكيت لكن حنان الوالدين يطفو بعد ذلك



*هايل جدا*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 نوفمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> مرة عملت حوار وغبت من المدرسة أسبوع وانا فى ابتدائى ولما بابا عرف مدنى على رجلى . وبعديها صالحنى وباس على راسى.
> ومرة كنت معاه فى المحل وبعت حاجات بأقل من سعرها وراح رازعنى بالقلم وقاللى بطل تفتى .وبعدها صالحنى وباس على راسى برضه .
> هما المرتين دول بس .
> بس مافيش تأثير فى علاقتنا خالص ان انا بحبه جدا وبحترمه واكتر من الاصحاب .
> وبعدين التأديب والتقويم كويس مش وحش.



*بس إنت مش ناسى الموقفين 

يبدو إنهم حزوا فى نفسك أهو

بس هل يا ترى لما تبقى أب و حصل من إبنك نفس الموقف اللى إنت عملته و إنت صغير هتعمل زي والدك و لا لأ ؟؟*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 نوفمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بس إنت مش ناسى الموقفين
> 
> يبدو إنهم حزوا فى نفسك أهو
> 
> بس هل يا ترى لما تبقى أب و حصل من إبنك نفس الموقف اللى إنت عملته و إنت صغير هتعمل زي والدك و لا لأ ؟؟*



أنا فعلا أب لولدين 
وممكن فعلا اتصرف زى بابا ما عمل معى .
وبعدين مش كل الضرب اللى بيعقد ويبقى له تأثير نفسى على الامد البعيد.


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 نوفمبر 2013)

هو الضرب فعلا مش الاسلوب الامثل للتربية بس فى امور لازم يكون عقابها مختلف وقاسى الى حد ما.
ده رائى وانا عارف انه مش صحيح من كل الجوانب.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 نوفمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هل حدث و أن أباك أو أمك ضربك و إنت صغير ؟؟
> *


*الأب آآآآآه ... الأم مش ضرب بالمعنى المفهوم لكن ( تقريص من اللابلاييب )
*:closedeye:closedeye:closedeye:closedeye​ *



			لماذا حدث ذلك ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

كنت عيل سَوْ بعيد عنك 
*
*



ما تأثيره عليك حاليا ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

ولا الهواااااااا ...
*
*



			هل فقدت محبتك للأب أو الأم؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

طبعا لأ ..
*
*



			هل تخافه و لا تحترمه ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أهابه وليس أخافه ... يعنى أعمل له حساب ... واحترمه كثيراً جداً وفوق كل ذلك هو ( مثلى الأعلى )
*​


> *كل واحد يحكى موقف أو موقفين أو إن شالله 10*
> 
> * المهم عايزين نعرف مواقف و نتعلم*​


*:closedeye ينفع 100 ؟؟؟ :closedeye
هرغى لو قلتى لى أية اللى جاب سيرة الموضوع دة فى دماغك
لإنى تقريباً هارش الليلة 
:closedeye
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 نوفمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هل حدث و أن أباك أو أمك ضربك و إنت صغير ؟؟
> 
> لماذا حدث ذلك ؟؟
> 
> ...



هو حضرتك ضربتى أبنك وضميرك مش مستريح ؟
ولا عمل حاجة وبتفكرى تضربيه ؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 نوفمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> هو حضرتك ضربتى أبنك وضميرك مش مستريح ؟
> ولا عمل حاجة وبتفكرى تضربيه ؟


*لأ مش كدة .... هى تقريباً قرت حاجة فى المنتدى شعشعت فى دماغها الفكرة
ولو عايزة تضرب ( الولة ) مش هتستنانا 
:closedeye:closedeye:closedeye
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 نوفمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ مش كدة .... هى تقريباً قرت حاجة فى المنتدى شعشعت فى دماغها الفكرة
> ولو عايزة تضرب ( الولة ) مش هتستنانا
> :closedeye:closedeye:closedeye
> *​



لما نشوف
بس خير انشاء الله


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 نوفمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> لما نشوف
> بس خير انشاء الله


*لا كل خير ألف شين ألف
دى إيرينى وأنا عارفها ... أصطبر بس عليها تقوم الفجر وتصلى لها ركعتين وتخش ترد
:99:
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 نوفمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لا كل خير ألف شين ألف
> دى إيرينى وأنا عارفها ... أصطبر بس عليها تقوم الفجر وتصلى لها ركعتين وتخش ترد
> :99:
> *​



أ ش أ ؟؟؟


----------



## soso a (29 نوفمبر 2013)

عن نفسى كنت طفله هاديه من يومى فمحصلش موقف علشان ماما او بابا يضربونى 

وعنفسى مبقتنعيش باسلوب الضرب الا فى القليل من المواقف زى موضوع الاستاذ ياسر مثلا او ما شابه ذلك 

​


----------



## روزا فكري (29 نوفمبر 2013)

بصي ياايرو هو اكيد حصل سواء من ماما او من بابا الله يرحمه
بس انا بقي قلبي ابيض مابفتكرش الحاجات الوحشه دي ههههههههه​


----------



## +ماريا+ (29 نوفمبر 2013)

شوفى يا ايرو هو محصلش لكن ممكن يكون شخط صوتهم على شويه او شويتين 
ممكن وقتها اكون زعلت لكن حاليا ممتنه ليهم ولتربيتهم  وفخوره بكده 
الضرب لتأديب مش غلط لكن لما بيزيد عن حده بيبقى مش تأديب 
بيبقى بنفش غلنا فى الولاد وبنخلق عداوه بينا وبينهم 
وده خطر جدا 
مره واحده كانت هتسيب المسيحيه علشان واحد فراح لها ابونا وسألها 
احمد ولا اهلك فقالت له احمد الف مره  لانه بيحبنى وبيحترمنى واكتر من مامتى واخويا 
واتضح انه اخوها بيضربها ومامتها بتشجعه ( باباها متوفى )
دى حصلت من قريب جدا


----------



## Jesus is the truth (29 نوفمبر 2013)

مع امي كتير 
مع ابويا مرتين او تلاتة 

مع امـي :- مرة كنت انا واخويا طالعين رحلة تبع المدرسة ودفعنا الفلوس قبل  الرحلة .. فروحنا اليوم اللي المفروض نطلع فيه الرحلة لقيناها إتلغت فأخدنا  الفلوس وروحن الملآهي وصرفناها هناك .. فكان معايا أخ أهبل بعيد عنك راح  قالها اننا كنا بنلعب في الملاهي بفلوس الرحلة .. بس بقى هي ما صدقت بقى  وكسرتنا :new6:


مع أبويا :- 
مرة ضيعت الموبايل فرجعت قولتله كدا فحصلت مشادة وضربني .. وبسبب كدا خلآني  كدبت وإشتريت موبايل شبه الموبايل اللي ضاع وقولتلة انه مضاعش ولقيتة في  محل ملابس .. بس إعترفتلة بالمووضوع بعد سنين من حدوث هذا الأمر 

والمرة التانية ضربني علشان مكنتش بذاكر 

بس في كل مرة مكانش بيكون في رد فعل مباشر إلا بالسكوت أو البكاء في صمت ..  لأن ضرب ابويا على قد ما هو مش كتير ليّ زي ما قولتلك كانت مرتين تلاتة  بالكتير لكن كان بيوجع نفسيتي جداً بخلاف امي لأنها ضربتني كتير فكان الأمر  في الغالب بالنسبالي ساهل 



انا بقى عاوز أعرف الليلة اللي هارشها *عبود* دي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 نوفمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هل حدث و أن أباك أو أمك ضربك و إنت صغير ؟؟*
> 
> *لالا بصي بابا عمره ماضربني صدقيني خالص
> وماما برضو عمرها ماضربتني
> ...


*
**طيب انا هتعلم من مواقفكم*
*وبعدين اخليكم تتعلموا من مواقفي:crazy_pil
*​



> بصي ياايرو هو اكيد حصل سواء من ماما او من بابا الله يرحمه​
> بس انا بقي قلبي ابيض مابفتكرش الحاجات الوحشه دي ههههههههه​



*اه ياجماعه البت دي اضربت ضرب
دا انا ياما كنت بشيلها من تحت اديهم
عشان ميفطسوهاش:new6:*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 نوفمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> هو الضرب فعلا مش الاسلوب الامثل للتربية بس فى امور لازم يكون عقابها مختلف وقاسى الى حد ما.
> ده رائى وانا عارف انه مش صحيح من كل الجوانب.



*أنا مش عارفة إذا كان صح و لاغلط

لكن أحيانا بيبقى لابد منه 

هنعمل إيه بأة *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 نوفمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الأب آآآآآه ... الأم مش ضرب بالمعنى المفهوم لكن ( تقريص من اللابلاييب )
> *:closedeye:closedeye:closedeye:closedeye​ * كنت عيل سَوْ بعيد عنك
> *​



*ايه اللى بلابيب 
هو ضرب باباك كان بالبيب ؟؟
ايه البيب دا ؟ دا قمل ؟:11azy:

إنت كنت عيل سو ؟؟؟ :heat:​*



> * ولا الهواااااااا ...
> *


*هايل​*



> * طبعا لأ ..
> *
> * أهابه وليس أخافه ... يعنى أعمل له حساب ... واحترمه كثيراً جداً وفوق كل ذلك هو ( مثلى الأعلى )
> *


*طب و بتعمل حساب مامتك ؟؟
و لا عشان ضربها بلابيب مش بتعمل لها حساب ؟​*



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *
> :closedeye ينفع 100 ؟؟؟ :closedeye
> هرغى لو قلتى لى أية اللى جاب سيرة الموضوع دة فى دماغك
> لإنى تقريباً هارش الليلة
> ...


*

هأعترف لك وااااااااااااااااااااء
مع إنى متعودة أعترف لأبونا 
بس يلا إنت زى والدى برضوا :w00t:

السبب 













فاطمة :w00t:

إرغى بأة :smi420:​*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 نوفمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> هو حضرتك ضربتى أبنك وضميرك مش مستريح ؟
> ولا عمل حاجة وبتفكرى تضربيه ؟



*لا لو عمل عاملة ما بأستناش 
هههههههههههههههههههه

بس بعد ما بأضربه ضميرى بينأح عليا شوية 
بس بأدي ضميرى مخدر بمفعول طويل جدا الى الابد
بس أنا ضربى بلابيب :heat:
يعنى ضرب أهبل ما بيحوأش 
دا عيل غتت :w00t:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 نوفمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> أ ش أ ؟؟؟



*يعنى : إن شـاء الله


تعبير عبودى قديم
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 نوفمبر 2013)

soso a قال:


> عن نفسى كنت طفله هاديه من يومى فمحصلش موقف علشان ماما او بابا يضربونى
> 
> وعن نفسى مبقتنعيش باسلوب الضرب الا فى القليل من المواقف زى موضوع الاستاذ ياسر مثلا او ما شابه ذلك
> 
> ​



*إنتى فعلا باين عليكى هادية 

حتى باين من صورة البروفايل

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 نوفمبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> بصي ياايرو هو اكيد حصل سواء من ماما او من بابا الله يرحمه
> بس انا بقي قلبي ابيض مابفتكرش الحاجات الوحشه دي ههههههههه​




*شوفى يا روز طالما قولتى : أكيد 

يبقى إنتى فاكرة 

أحسن لك تقرى و تعترفى 

و إلا هاخد أختك الصغيرة أخليها تجيب القديم و الجديد*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 نوفمبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> شوفى يا ايرو هو محصلش لكن ممكن يكون شخط صوتهم على شويه او شويتين
> ممكن وقتها اكون زعلت لكن حاليا ممتنه ليهم ولتربيتهم  وفخوره بكده
> الضرب لتأديب مش غلط لكن لما بيزيد عن حده بيبقى مش تأديب
> بيبقى بنفش غلنا فى الولاد وبنخلق عداوه بينا وبينهم
> ...



*
مقوية أخوها عليها : هنا المشكلة 

يعنى أبوها أكيد هيكون أرحم بكتيييييييييييييييييير

أنا أفتكر مرة أخويا حاول بس يضايقنى بتصرف بايخ 

بابا طلع دينه :w00t:

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 نوفمبر 2013)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> مع امي كتير
> مع ابويا مرتين او تلاتة
> 
> مع امـي :- مرة كنت انا واخويا طالعين رحلة تبع المدرسة ودفعنا الفلوس قبل  الرحلة .. فروحنا اليوم اللي المفروض نطلع فيه الرحلة لقيناها إتلغت فأخدنا  الفلوس وروحن الملآهي وصرفناها هناك .. فكان معايا أخ أهبل بعيد عنك راح  قالها اننا كنا بنلعب في الملاهي بفلوس الرحلة .. بس بقى هي ما صدقت بقى  وكسرتنا :new6:
> ...



*لأنها ضربتك كتير فكان ساهل ؟؟

ديه نقطة بت لاذينة 

هآخد بالى منها و أنا بأتعامل مع الولة إبنى

عرفت الحتة اللى هارشها عبود و لا لسة؟؟

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> [/B]*طيب انا هتعلم من مواقفكم*
> *وبعدين اخليكم تتعلموا من مواقفي:crazy_pil
> *​
> 
> ...



*يعنى القرصة ما نسيتيهاش لكن نسيتى السبب ؟؟؟

يادى النيلة المنيلة :w00t:

طب يلا بأة إحكى لنا على روزى و لا أقولك ما تفتكرينا حاجة لاخواتك الصبيان *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 نوفمبر 2013)

هههههههه. يو و وووو. كلت علق كتير .. 
و خصوصا و أنا بحامئ عن أخويا الكبير ههههههه
ده غير أنى مش كنت باكل غير لما بابا يقفلئ بالحزام أو الخرزانه. و يهدد هههههه كنت باكل الأكل و الملح كان يبقى الدموع ههههههههه. . مره كانت عينئ هتروح مش شده القلم .. بابا يده مرزبه. ههههههه 
مع أنى هادئا أوى.. باين طبعا هههههههه

اثر وقتها فيا بس نشكر ربما تعديت كل التأثير..  
و بموت قى بابا و ماما..  ماما كانت تزعق و تزغر بس قليل تقرص أو تحدف شبشب أو تجرى ورايأ و متجبنيش هههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 نوفمبر 2013)

آلولاد مش بضربهم غير لما يكونوا عملوا مصيره سوده.  يتكلم كتير معاهم. و بشرح..
 بس عرفم قلبتئ.  لازم مره أوريهم العين الحمره .. أعمل إيه بس عيال غتته فعلا ههههههه
كان نفسى فى بنوته


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 نوفمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هههههههه. يو و وووو. كلت علق كتير ..
> و خصوصا و أنا بحامئ عن أخويا الكبير ههههههه
> ده غير أنى مش كنت باكل غير لما بابا يقفلئ بالحزام أو الخرزانه. و يهدد هههههه كنت باكل الأكل و الملح كان يبقى الدموع ههههههههه. . مره كانت عينئ هتروح مش شده القلم .. بابا يده مرزبه. ههههههه
> مع أنى هادئا أوى.. باين طبعا هههههههه
> ...









*يعنى السبب اللى باباكى بيضربك بسببه كان عدم الأكل ؟؟

و كان هيطيرلك عينيكى ؟؟
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




يا لاااااااااااااااااااااااهويييييييييييييييييييييييييي

دا أنا أبويا حنين أوى بأة و أنا اللى كنت بأحسبه جبار من الجبابرة 

لأنى ما كنتش باكل خالص و كنت مطلعة عين ماما هههههههههههههههههههههههه

ديه كانت تقعد تطبطب و تقول لى : كولى يا أختى كووووووووولى و كانت بتبقى قربت تعيط 






*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 نوفمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> آلولاد مش بضربهم غير لما يكونوا عملوا مصيره سوده.  يتكلم كتير معاهم. و بشرح..
> بس عرفم قلبتئ.  لازم مره أوريهم العين الحمره .. أعمل إيه بس عيال غتته فعلا ههههههه
> كان نفسى فى بنوته



*أنا بأة عايزة أعرف قلبتك شكلها إيه ؟؟
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 نوفمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يعنى السبب اللى باباكى بيضربك بسببه كان عدم الأكل ؟؟
> 
> و كان هيطيرلك عينيكى ؟؟
> 
> ...



لا. القلم. كان علشان. أتشاقينه فالعربيه .. قال مرتين بس التألته. قال ليلتكم سوده .. كنت بفكر أنا و أخويا ننظ من شباك العربيه ..  ههههههههههههه
الضرب علشان أكل هههههههه كنت عندى قدره أنضغ اللقمة بالساعات. هههههههه
دلوقتئ بيقول شكلك محتاجة علقه تبطلئ أكل ..
بابا. كان هولاكو جبار البأس. ههههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 نوفمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لا. القلم. كان علشان. أتشاقينه فالعربيه .. قال مرتين بس التألته. قال ليلتكم سوده .. كنت بفكر أنا و أخويا ننظ من شباك العربيه ..  ههههههههههههه
> الضرب علشان أكل هههههههه كنت عندى قدره أنضغ اللقمة بالساعات. هههههههه
> دلوقتئ بيقول شكلك محتاجة علقه تبطلئ أكل ..
> بابا. كان هولاكو جبار البأس. ههههههههه



*تنطوا من الشباك ؟؟!!!

يا مجاااااااااااااااانين

تستاهلى يا حبو 

أبوكى عنده حق _ كنت ظالماه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 نوفمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أنا بأة عايزة أعرف قلبتك شكلها إيه ؟؟
> *



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه.. مش. عأرف مبشوفنيش 
ببقى شخصيه ثانيا .. بس ده مش بيحصل كتير


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 نوفمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه.. مش. عأرف مبشوفنيش
> ببقى شخصيه ثانيا .. بس ده مش بيحصل كتير



*بس برضوا ممكن هينت عن شكلك ​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 نوفمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ايه اللى بلابيب
> هو ضرب باباك كان بالبيب ؟؟
> ايه البيب دا ؟ دا قمل ​*


*يا خفيفة ياظريفة ...:a63:
اللاباليب دى هى باطن الفخذ من الداخل القرصة فيه بتوجع
ودى قرصة حريمى مش بهبهاتى 
*​ *


			طب و بتعمل حساب مامتك ؟؟
و لا عشان ضربها بلابيب مش بتعمل لها حساب ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

حتى الآن تُعاملنى على أساس أنى طالب مش قادرة تنسى انها كانت ناظرة مدرسة 
كنت باعمل حسابها طبعا ومن غير ضرب ولا قرص
​*
*



			هأعترف لك وااااااااااااااااااااء
مع إنى متعودة أعترف لأبونا 
بس يلا إنت زى والدى برضوا :w00t:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

والدك فى عينك ... تصدقى بقى انك بتخبطى فى الحلل
وعلشان كدة مالكيش عندى طبيخ 




			السبب فاطمة :w00t:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ما انا عارف وتوقعت 
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 نوفمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يا خفيفة ياظريفة ...:a63:
> اللاباليب دى هى باطن الفخذ من الداخل القرصة فيه بتوجع
> ودى قرصة حريمى مش بهبهاتى
> *​ *
> ...



*معقولة مش هتحكى ؟

وااااااااااااااااااااااااء وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء:cry2:

حرمت خلاص حرمت

مث هقول كدة تانى

قول بأة

​*


----------



## Samir poet (30 نوفمبر 2013)

*فى مرة كان عندى 9 سنين
وكان بابا والراجل بيصلحو
الساخن بتاع الحمام 
المهم وانا فى الشقة مع بابا 
بقولة انا عاوز اتجوز
ههههههههههههههههههههه
راااح طراااااااااااخ 
بكف ايدو من الكنبة 
الى الكنبة التانية تلاتة متررررررررررررر
بوقى جاب دم
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 نوفمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *فى مرة كان عندى 9 سنين
> وكان بابا والراجل بيصلحو
> الساخن بتاع الحمام
> المهم وانا فى الشقة مع بابا
> ...



*إيه ؟؟ !!!!!
*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (30 نوفمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *فى مرة كان عندى 9 سنين
> وكان بابا والراجل بيصلحو
> الساخن بتاع الحمام
> المهم وانا فى الشقة مع بابا
> ...



بس ده شكله هزار مش جد


----------



## Samir poet (30 نوفمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إيه ؟؟ !!!!!
> *


*مشاركة وبحكى فيها
عن موقف حدث لى من الصغر*


عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> بس ده شكله هزار مش جد


*لا كان جد والقلم كان بجد ونزلت دم من بوقى فعلان*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 نوفمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *مشاركة وبحكى فيها
> عن موقف حدث لى من الصغر*
> 
> *لا كان جد والقلم كان بجد ونزلت دم من بوقى فعلان*



و لا يهمك .. المهم. إنك. حى ترزق.. و كتير ناس بتغلط بتفتكر. الضرب تربيه .. 
أنا كمان القلم جاب من عيني دم .. بس أدينئ زى الفل سامحت و رميت كله قى بحر النسيان. و بركز. أنى معمليش نفس الخظاء مع أولادئ ..


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 نوفمبر 2013)

الله يسامحك يالى فى بالى هههههههههه و ماله لما ترقع طراخ على خد مش أنجوزت بسبب التراخ دى .. 
و كله من آلى فى كيجى تو و مركز مين فى الفلم اتحشر فالسلم و مين متحشرش .. هههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (30 نوفمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> و لا يهمك .. المهم. إنك. حى ترزق.. و كتير ناس بتغلط بتفتكر. الضرب تربيه ..
> أنا كمان القلم جاب من عيني دم .. بس أدينئ زى الفل سامحت و رميت كله قى بحر النسيان. و بركز. أنى معمليش نفس الخظاء مع أولادئ ..


*مواقف كتير بتحصل معايا
اهو دنيا وبنتعلم منها 
ومازالنا بنتعلم
وبعد اذن ادارة المنتدى
ارجو حذف جميع مشاركاتى
بالموضوع هذا نظرأ
لى استغراب صاحبة الموضوع 
من مشاركتى ولم اجد رد فعل منها
ولم افعل شى يسئى اليها
ف ارجو حذف مشاركاتى بالموضوع
ارغم انى لم اخطئى فى شى *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 نوفمبر 2013)

بخير فكرتونى دى ماما كمان كنت أحب أمشئ حافيه و اجرى أبل رجلي و اطلع أترقع. على البلاط هههههههه طول الوقت حفيه .. كانت تمسكنى و تمسك رجلى من بطن رجلي كدا و تولع كبريت و تتفيه و تقوم لسعانى .. مكنش يبقى سخن أوى .. بس. كان يكفى الرعب أن أمئ هتولع فى رجلي فكنت بصوت و اعيط منغير ما تبداء تعمل شىء .. علشان أحرم أمشئ حالفيه .. ههههههههههه و ياريت بناتيجه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 نوفمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *مواقف كتير بتحصل معايا
> اهو دنيا وبنتعلم منها
> ومازالنا بنتعلم
> وبعد اذن ادارة المنتدى
> ...



لا يا سموره يرضيك إبقى أنا لوحدى فالتوبيك. أنضربت ؟ ههههههه
 و بعدين صدقنى ايرو مش تقصد ندايئك هى يمكن تعجبت من عصبيه بابا شويه مش أكثر.. 
مش وتدائق بسرعه كدا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 نوفمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *مواقف كتير بتحصل معايا
> اهو دنيا وبنتعلم منها
> ومازالنا بنتعلم
> وبعد اذن ادارة المنتدى
> ...



ليه كدة يا سمير 
انا دخلتمن  اموبايل من الشارع مخوص لما قرات مشاركتك ا


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (30 نوفمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *مواقف كتير بتحصل معايا
> اهو دنيا وبنتعلم منها
> ومازالنا بنتعلم
> وبعد اذن ادارة المنتدى
> ...



يا أستاذ سمير اهدا ماتبقاش حساس قوى كدة
محدش يقصد يضايقك خالص 
وبعدين أ.أيرينى اكيد هاترد عليك هى ممكن استغربت انك كنت صغير كده وبتقول عايز اتجوز أو من رد فعل بابا انه ضربك جامد
وبعدين محدش يزعل من اخواته


----------



## Samir poet (30 نوفمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> يا أستاذ سمير اهدا ماتبقاش حساس قوى كدة
> محدش يقصد يضايقك خالص
> وبعدين أ.أيرينى اكيد هاترد عليك هى ممكن استغربت انك كنت صغير كده وبتقول عايز اتجوز أو من رد فعل بابا انه ضربك جامد
> وبعدين محدش يزعل من اخواته


*انا كنت سعتها صغير ومكنش اعرف اية الصح 
من الغلط فممكن تلاقينى اقول الكلام من ورا قلبى بدون قصد
فقولت الكلمة بدون قصد لانى كنت صغير مكنتش عارف
معانها كويس الكلمة دى
وسعتها كنت بلعب بمفتاح الكهراباء بتاع الساخن
ولما قولت الكلمة وبابا شافنى بلعب فى المفتاح
وفورا بعد ما قولت الكلمة ضربنى زى ما قولت من شوية*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 نوفمبر 2013)

أيوا يعنى بابا خاف عليك تتكهرب .. عادى أنا ابنى الصغير 5 سنين كان يقول لجده أمتى أكبر بئا علشان أتجوز فلانه هههههه 
عاجبااه بنت صحبتى ههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (30 نوفمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> أيوا يعنى بابا خاف عليك تتكهرب .. عادى أنا ابنى الصغير 5 سنين كان يقول لجده أمتى أكبر بئا علشان أتجوز فلانه هههههه
> عاجبااه بنت صحبتى ههههههههههه


*ههههههههههه ربنا يخلهولك ابنك
ويا اما فى مواقف حصلت معايا 
هحاول ان شالله احكيها
مثلا موقف 
الاب دايما يتشاجر مع الام
ف انا انا زهقت منهم 
وروحت عليت صوتى عليهم
وقولت والله هقول لى اباء الكهنة
الكنيسة بتوعنا كلهم عليكم
وسيبتلهم البيت ونزلت رحت الكنيسة
والموقف كان مؤثر عليا لحد
دلوقتى*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 نوفمبر 2013)

البيوت يا سمير لا تخلوا من المشاجرات.. 
قلت المحبه مبهدله الكل  
ربنا يكون مع كل أولاده


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (30 نوفمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> البيوت يا سمير لا تخلوا من المشاجرات..
> قلت المحبه مبهدله الكل
> ربنا يكون مع كل أولاده



صدقينى لو قولتلك أن أكبر مشكلة فى البيوت مش قلة المحبة خالص بل قلة الحكمة والتصرف الصحيح للامور .


----------



## Samir poet (30 نوفمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> صدقينى لو قولتلك أن أكبر مشكلة فى البيوت مش قلة المحبة خالص بل قلة الحكمة والتصرف الصحيح للامور .


*وعشان كدا انا وصلت لمرحلة 
تمنى الموت وتمنى انة ربنا مكنش
 خلقنى من الاساس*
*عايش وحيد منعزل 
لاحق ناقع ولا باطل نافع*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 نوفمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الله يسامحك يالى فى بالى هههههههههه و ماله لما ترقع طراخ على خد مش أنجوزت بسبب التراخ دى ..
> و كله من آلى فى كيجى تو و مركز مين فى الفلم *اتحشر *فالسلم و مين *متحشرش *.. هههههههههه


*أتزنق مش أتحشر ... ماتركزوا أوماااااال*
*ثم أنا مالى ... هى أيرينى بتهمد والا بتسكت على اى حاجة مش فاهماها*​


----------



## Samir poet (30 نوفمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> ليه كدة يا سمير
> انا دخلتمن  اموبايل من الشارع مخوص لما قرات مشاركتك ا


*لقتك مستغربة من مشاركتى 
على العموم كملت مشاركة 
يمكنك الاطلالع عليها
وان شالله لو اللى في
بالى اتحقق
هسمعك سعتها خبر حلو
بس انتى تصليلى يا ماما*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 نوفمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]إليكى المشاركة التى ينتظرها الملايين من عُشاق الروايات *​​ *[FONT=&quot]حكايتى مع " البطيخة الشيليان "*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مش اى بطيخ يتشرى ... ولا كل من خبط على مدورة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بقى أكيِّل بطيخ  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيه بطيخ نمرة ( واحد ) دة سعره غالى ووزنه معرو .... معروف يعنى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعلى ( أيامنا ) كان فيه بطيخ أسمه شيليان ( دة مش سب دين )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الشيليان دة أرضه بتنتج بطيخ من عشرات عشرات السنين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( حاليا بيتصدر ) ومافيش منه ...

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و.......
 كان فيه فكهانى تحت بيتنا أسمه عم فرحات...فاكهته نمرة واحد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أُرسلت اليه من قبل المندوب السامى للبطيخ الشيليان لأبتاع واحدة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]= ( سعيدة ) يا عم فرحات ... بابا بيقولك عايزين بطيخة شيليان ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ملحوظة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( مكانش على أيامنا ساموااا عليكواا )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عم فرحات نقى بطيخة ووزنها وشقها وأعطانيها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ملحوظة تانية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( مكانش على أيامنا حمار وحلاوة بالصلاة ع النبى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
طلعت بالبطيخة وتلقفها المندوب السامى البطيخاوى وأكمل شقها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فإذا بها قرعاء بلون اللفت الأبيض[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]= أية دة ؟؟ يابن الو تيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنزل رجعها له وإلا هنزل أنا أطلع تيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت أمه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نزلت له متغاظ لأنى طالع نازل واخدت من المتنقى ياخيار فى أصول الأختيار

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]- خُد يا عم فرحات ... البطيخة قرعة ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]/ لا مش قرعة ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]- لأ قرعة ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]/ لا خدها وأطلع بيها تانى ..وقول لأبوك مش قرعة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أخدتها ( كالأبلة ) وطلعت ....

 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]= إيييييييييييييييييييييييية إداك غيرها ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]- لأ مرضيش ...قالى خدها وأطلع بيها تانى واقولك مش قرعة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
تررررررررررررررررراخ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة كان قلم ع الوش .... حد طفى النور ؟ ما ظنش [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]= تعالى معايا ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
شيلت البطيخة ونزلت ورا المندوب السامى تسبقنا لعنات وهلضمات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأشياء أخرى عن سيرة الأم والأب ...وعلى ما أتذكر سيرة باقى عائلة عم فرحات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الى أن وقفنا أمام دكانة عم فرحات .... وأمة لا أله الا الله بتتفرج [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أما باقى الأمم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فقد أتت على حس الجاعورة التى ملئت سكون حى مصر الجديدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وبعد نقاش قصير جداً ...أذعن الفرحات الى تغيير البطيخة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأقتنع تمام الأقتناع أنها قرعة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أما أنا فلم أشترى ( من يومها ) بطيخة قرعة ... وعرفت أزاى أنقى البطيخ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حمارو حلاوة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بس من غير بالصلاة ع النبى [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 نوفمبر 2013)

أظنى صوت التراخ ده كان مئلوف. بالنسبه لك هههههه من و أنت فى كيجى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (30 نوفمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]إليكى المشاركة التى ينتظرها الملايين من عُشاق الروايات *​​ *[FONT=&quot]حكايتى مع " البطيخة الشيليان "*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مش اى بطيخ يتشرى ... ولا كل من خبط على مدورة*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]بقى أكيِّل بطيخ  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيه بطيخ نمرة ( واحد ) دة سعره غالى ووزنه معرو .... معروف يعنى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعلى ( أيامنا ) كان فيه بطيخ أسمه شيليان ( دة مش سب دين )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الشيليان دة أرضه بتنتج بطيخ من عشرات عشرات السنين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( حاليا بيتصدر ) ومافيش منه ...
> 
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و.......
> كان فيه فكهانى تحت بيتنا أسمه عم فرحات...فاكهته نمرة واحد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أُرسلت اليه من قبل المندوب السامى للبطيخ الشيليان لأبتاع واحدة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]= ( سعيدة ) يا عم فرحات ... بابا بيقولك عايزين بطيخة شيليان ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ملحوظة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( مكانش على أيامنا ساموااا عليكواا )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عم فرحات نقى بطيخة ووزنها وشقها وأعطانيها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ملحوظة تانية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( مكانش على أيامنا حمار وحلاوة بالصلاة ع النبى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...



معلشش بس انت مالك بتنضررب ليه؟ هو انت ايش عرفك مالها البطيخه؟  وكمان البايع هو اللي بيديهالك وانت صغير ماتعرفش تختار كويس[/FONT]


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (30 نوفمبر 2013)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> إن نسيت فلن أنسى ذات يوم  وانا صغير حين كنت أدعبس فى دولاب غرفة النوم لوالداى فرأيت شلن فضة فأخذته ولم أبالى ثم أثناء وجودى على السلم ألهو سمعت صوتا :
> 
> أمى : ياسر
> 
> ...



وانت كمان بتنضرب ليه يا ياسر؟ هو انت اخدت الفلوس بقصد سرقه؟ ماهو لوقصدك تسرق ماكنتش حتعترف..


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 نوفمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> معلشش بس انت مالك بتنضررب ليه؟ هو انت ايش عرفك مالها البطيخه؟  وكمان البايع هو اللي بيديهالك وانت صغير ماتعرفش تختار كويس


*مش قصة بطيخة قرعة :hlp:
القصة انى أتعلم مفرطش فى حقى 
البطيخة المذكورة سعرها أغلى الضعف من باقى الأصناف
وقد دفعت الثمن ... فمن حقى الحصول على قيمته كاااملة 

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 نوفمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> أظنى صوت التراخ ده كان *مئلوف*. بالنسبه لك هههههه من و أنت فى كيجى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*أيووووة ... من النوع المألوف ... مش الحلوووف

*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (30 نوفمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مش قصة بطيخة قرعة :hlp:
> القصة انى أتعلم مفرطش فى حقى
> البطيخة المذكورة سعرها أغلى الضعف من باقى الأصناف
> وقد دفعت الثمن ... فمن حقى الحصول على قيمته كاااملة
> ...



ماهو لو اتعلمت من انت وصغير متفرطش فى حقك 
هتفضل كده على طول وكمان هتربى اولادك على كده 
وتطلع جيل قوى من تحت ايدك كمان 
مش ضعيف وهش وجبان 
والتعليم  مش ببلاش ولا سهل 
وتحيه كبيره للوالد


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 نوفمبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> ماهو لو اتعلمت من انت وصغير متفرطش فى حقك
> هتفضل كده على طول وكمان هتربى اولادك على كده
> وتطلع جيل قوى من تحت ايدك كمان
> مش ضعيف وهش وجبان
> ...


*على مايبدوا أن الوالد - الله يرحمه - كان النواة الأولى
لجمعية حقوق المستهلكين

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 نوفمبر 2013)

*ايرو بموت فى مواضيعك اللى قليل ما بشارك فيها اصلا هههههه 
بس بستفرج من بعيد لبعيد 
بصى يا ستى بصيتى طب كويس 
مافتكرش طول حياتى اللى عشتها انى اضربت 
من بابا او ماما 
وده لانى كنت هادية وانا صغيرة واخدة بالك انتى 
رغم انى اخواتى افتكر انهم اضربوا 
اصل بعيد عنك ماما لما بتتعصب ممكن تضرب بأى حاجة فى ايديها 
تخيلى بقى لو فى ايديها ايد الهون 
ههههههههههه افتكر انها مرة ماسكة ماسورة ميه صغيرة 
واخويا عصبها راحت حدفاه بيها 
لولا اخويا عنده ليونة وووطى كان زمان الله يرحمه ههههههه 
مش قادرة انسى الموقف ده لحد دلوقتى 
بس انا مكنتش خايفة لاضرب كدا لا انا فعلا كنت هادية 
بصى انا ضد الضرب عموما 
فى كتير من الاطفال بتضرب وبتعمل حاجات غلط 
والضرب بيجيب نتيجة عكسية خالص 
العقاب افضل من الضرب 
انك تعاقبى الطفل وتحرميه من حاجة بيحبها افضل من الضرب 

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 ديسمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يعنى القرصة ما نسيتيهاش لكن نسيتى السبب ؟؟؟
> 
> يادى النيلة المنيلة :w00t:
> 
> طب يلا بأة إحكى لنا على روزى و لا أقولك ما تفتكرينا حاجة لاخواتك الصبيان *


صدقيني نسيت بجد هههههههه

بصي انا ممكن احكيلك حكاية عن اختي جوجو
اصلي مره بابا الله يرحمه خرطملها يعني ضربها بالخرطوم:new6:
بس كانت صغيره اوووووي وانا كنت لسه متولدتش تقريبا
بس اتحكالي يعني :wub:
بس انا مش هقدر احكيلك التفاصيل غير اما اخد الموافقه منها
عشان تبقا حقوق الطبع والنشر محفوظة:new6:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> صدقيني نسيت بجد هههههههه
> 
> بصي انا ممكن احكيلك حكاية عن اختي جوجو
> اصلي مره بابا الله يرحمه خرطملها يعني ضربها بالخرطوم:new6:
> ...


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أيووووة ... من النوع المألوف ... مش الحلوووف
> 
> *​



*إنت بتضحك علينا ؟؟؟

جاى تحكى موقف واحد !!!

لا و ألف لا

إنت قولت إنك كنت عيل سَّو 

فين السَّوسَّوة فى القصة

و بعدين ما تحرمنيش من إنى أقولك : تستاهل يا عبود :a63:

إنما القصة ديه : إنت صعبت عليا :cry2:​*


----------



## tamav maria (1 ديسمبر 2013)

انا ما افتكرش اني عمري اضربت من بابا او ماما
لاني كنت هاديه وبسمع الكلام بالعكس دول كانوا في منتهي الحنيه معايا عشان كده انا مش بايد الضرب نهائي ممكن نعاقب الاولاد بطرق تانيه زي حرمانهم من حاجات هما بيحبوها لمدة اسبوع مثلا ودي احيانا بتجيب نتيجه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايرو بموت فى مواضيعك اللى قليل ما بشارك فيها اصلا هههههه
> بس بستفرج من بعيد لبعيد
> بصى يا ستى بصيتى طب كويس
> مافتكرش طول حياتى اللى عشتها انى اضربت
> ...



*ما إنتى فعلا هادية يا رورو

طب إحكيلنا مواقف عن أخوكى 

بلاش عنك إنتى *


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما إنتى فعلا هادية يا رورو
> 
> طب إحكيلنا مواقف عن أخوكى
> 
> بلاش عنك إنتى *


*الله يجبر بخاطرك يا اوختشى يارب 
بصى يا ايرو ماما ماكنتش بتضرب الا لما تتعصب اوى من قلة سمع الكلام 
لكن هو مش منهجها فى التربية يعنى 
بس اى حد ممكن يخرج عن شعوره ويتعصب وما بالك هى اصلا عصبية جدا 
هبقى اسال ماما بقى واخليها تحكيلى 
واجى اقولك هنا ههههههههه *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 ديسمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> انا ما افتكرش اني عمري اضربت من بابا او ماما
> لاني كنت هاديه وبسمع الكلام بالعكس دول كانوا في منتهي الحنيه معايا عشان كده انا مش بايد الضرب نهائي ممكن نعاقب الاولاد بطرق تانيه زي حرمانهم من حاجات هما بيحبوها لمدة اسبوع مثلا ودي احيانا بتجيب نتيجه



*إنتى فعلا هادية 

و موضوع الضرب أنا مش بأشجعه طبعا

بس مع الصبيان فيه إستثناء : مصرح بالترااااااااااخ و البونية :hlp:​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 ديسمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما إنتى فعلا هادية يا رورو
> 
> طب إحكيلنا مواقف عن أخوكى
> 
> بلاش عنك إنتى *


يلا يارورو سيحي لأخوكي
وانا اسيح لجوجو
وبعدين نروح نتاوه في اي حته:new6:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 ديسمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> معلشش بس انت مالك بتنضررب ليه؟ هو انت ايش عرفك مالها البطيخه؟  وكمان البايع هو اللي بيديهالك وانت صغير ماتعرفش تختار كويس








هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> وانت كمان بتنضرب ليه يا ياسر؟ هو انت اخدت الفلوس بقصد سرقه؟ ماهو لوقصدك تسرق ماكنتش حتعترف..



*شايفاكى يا هيفاء و إنتى جاية تمارسى الطب على أعضاء المنتدى:a63:

تعالى بأة إحكى لنا عنك أو عن إخواتك و بالأخص إذا كان فيهم صبيان​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يلا يارورو سيحي لأخوكي
> وانا اسيح لجوجو
> وبعدين نروح نتاوه في اي حته:new6:​


*ههههههههههههههههه لا يابنتى ان الله ستار حليم 
وبعدين دول اخواتنا برضوا 
احنا ستر وغطا عليهم 
*​


----------



## tamav maria (1 ديسمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إنتى فعلا هادية
> 
> و موضوع الضرب أنا مش بأشجعه طبعا
> 
> بس مع الصبيان فيه إستثناء : مصرح بالترااااااااااخ و البونية :hlp:​*



ههههههههههههههههههههههه

تراااااااااااااااااااااااخ وبوووووووووووونيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (1 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (1 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 ديسمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


>


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (2 ديسمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *شايفاكى يا هيفاء و إنتى جاية تمارسى الطب على أعضاء المنتدى:a63:
> 
> تعالى بأة إحكى لنا عنك أو عن إخواتك و بالأخص إذا كان فيهم صبيان​*



وانضرب ليه هو انا شويه اعمل العمله وتوامتي تشيلها
هي بس مره انضربت بالعقال .. مابحبش افتكر 
مع ان كان مرتبطهbبمناسبه سعيده بس منهم لله اللي كانو سبب


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 ديسمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> وانضرب ليه هو انا شويه اعمل العمله وتوامتي تشيلها
> هي بس مره انضربت بالعقال .. مابحبش افتكر
> مع ان كان مرتبطهbبمناسبه سعيده بس منهم لله اللي كانو سبب


*
إيه العقال دا ؟؟



طالما مش عايزة تفتكرى بلاش أدخل فى التفاصيل 

و لو إنى هأموت و أعرف التفاصيل :cry2:

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 ديسمبر 2013)

*بصراحة بصراحة يا جماعة 

كان نفسى أوى الكل يدخل الموضوع و يحكى عن المآسى 

كنت عايزة أشوف روك : أخد علقة من أبوه و لا لأة ؟ و شكلها إيه العلقة ؟و تفاصيلها بدقة ؟




و هكذا : صوت - أمة - النهيسى - حبيب يسوع - أوسى - مولكا - الدكتور يوحنا - سرجيوس - طارق - دونا - هيلانة - مونيكا - كلدانية - كاندى - مايك - كاليمو - بوب - عياد - ساكى - مارى نعيم - إند - أيموندد - رمسيس - فريدى - رويس - جرجس 




ما تكتبوا يا جدعان و لا إيديكوا بتوجعكوا *


----------



## Samir poet (2 ديسمبر 2013)

*بنسبالى انا حكيت جزء صغير
فى احداث مؤثرة فيا لحد
دلوقتى وفى احداث غير مؤثرة 
ف هحاول احكى على قد ما بقدر
وفية حاجات هقدر اقولها وفية حاجات
مش هقدر اقولها خالص
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
بعد كلامك دا ربنا يسترها
على موضوعك وميتقفليشى
وميحصلهوش حاجة 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## النهيسى (2 ديسمبر 2013)

*العقاب بالضرب يؤثر سلبيا على الطفل وسلوكه
لكنه ضرزرى فى بعض الأحيان ولازم*

---------------------------------------

بالنسبه لى 

كان هناك أتفاق بين والدى ووالدتى أن يتم التبادل فى العقاب
*  بحرمانى  من الأشياء المحببه لى لفتره*
*ولكن ضربت مرتان*

*أبى* ضربنى مره واحده لأننى كنت أذهب للبحر وأنا صغير للأستحمام مع الأصدقاء
وخاف جدا من أننى *أغرق أو أصاب بالبلهاريسيا* . وفعلا أصابتنى البلهاريسيا
وعلاجها الصعب بالحقن علمت وقتها من الألم أن والدى عنده حق


*  أمى *أنهالت على بالضرب عندما أشتمت رائحه السجائر
رغم كان عمرى لا يتجاوز 10 سنوات ... 
  .. وضربتنى بسبب صدمتها 
وتعجبها وأستنكارها . *كيف أدخن فى هذا السن ؟*
ولكنى ... رغم العلقه السخه  جدا ... 
كنت أشرب السجائر حتى مرحله الجامعه
----------
*
شكرا للموضوع 
الرب يباركك
راااااااائع*

​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *بنسبالى انا حكيت جزء صغير
> فى احداث مؤثرة فيا لحد
> دلوقتى وفى احداث غير مؤثرة
> ف هحاول احكى على قد ما بقدر
> ...


*
الموضوع لغاية دلوقتى داخل حدود الأدب 

فمش هيتقفل ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

إحكى لنا بأة كل اللى ييجى على بالك *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 ديسمبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *العقاب بالضرب يؤثر سلبيا على الطفل وسلوكه*
> 
> ---------------------------------------
> 
> ...



*كنت بتستحمى فى الترعة ؟ 
طب و خفيت من البلهارسيا و لا لأ ؟
بس هم الحقيقة باباك و مامتك عندهم حق 
الضرب ما جابش معاك نتيجة :cry2:*


----------



## Samir poet (2 ديسمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> الموضوع لغاية دلوقتى داخل حدود الأدب
> 
> فمش هيتقفل ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


*اة انتى هتقوليلى ياغالية دخل حدود الادب 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا مخرجتش عن حدود الادب
ههههههههههههههههههههه
بقولك اية ابعدى عن الشر وغنيلة شوية شوية
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اممممممممممم
حاضر هنحكى حكاية الخرطوم الاحمر
بتاع الكهرباء 
كانت ليلة سودة ههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## النهيسى (2 ديسمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *كنت بتستحمى فى الترعة ؟
> طب و خفيت من البلهارسيا و لا لأ ؟
> بس هم الحقيقة باباك و مامتك عندهم حق
> الضرب ما جابش معاك نتيجة :cry2:*



فى البلهارسيا جاب نتيجه
لكن فى السجائر تحايلت عليهم
ههههههههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 ديسمبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> فى البلهارسيا جاب نتيجه
> لكن فى السجائر تحايلت عليهم
> ههههههههههههه



*لاااااااااااااااااااااااا

الحقنة هيا الل جابت نتيجة مش ال علقة صح ؟؟

إعترف 
*


----------



## النهيسى (2 ديسمبر 2013)

*الأثنين معا
دى مش حقنه
 شهر حقن تسمى فؤادين ومعاها حقن مقويات*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 ديسمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> إيه العقال دا ؟؟
> *


*هو دة العُقال 
*















*الجزء الأسود الذى يُشبه الخرطوم
أما الجزء القماش الأحمر أو الأبيض بيسموه ( شماغ )*






​ 




*وهو زى وطنى لدول الخليج والسعودية *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 ديسمبر 2013)

ما دام اتذكر اسمي في الموضوع هقول 
اول علقة اخذتها كانت في اولي ابتدائى 
كنت باروح المدرسة والاستاذ الله يذكرة بالخير ضرب
الفصل كلة ودي كانت اول مرة وقلت للمدرس انا هقول لابوي الية يضربك زي ما ضربتني 
وعلي فكرة كنت اشطر واحد علي مستوي المحافظة 
وبطلت اروح المدرسة ووالدي كل يوم الصبح يديني علقة ويشيلني ويوديني المدرسة هو يعدل من هنا وانا اهرب من هنا السنة كلها بنفس الطريقة هههههه
وكل يوم علقة نظيفة وجة عمي اللة يرحمة في سنة تانية 
راح للمدرس وقال لة الواد اتعقد من الضرب فياريت ما تضربوش 
ومن ساعتها ابتديت اللتزم بالدراسة 
اما ضرب عن اسباب تانية كنت باجري مكنوش بيلحقوني ههههههه
عندنا المكان كبير وواسع الواحد يعرف يهرب وقت الزنقة 
وعقبال ما يرجع البيت كل حاجة تبقي خفيفة شوية 
بصراحة موضوع رائع 
فكرني باول علقة اخدتها في حياتي 
وهروبي من المدرسة سنة كاملة بلا فخر ههههه ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 ديسمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> وانضرب ليه هو انا شويه اعمل العمله وتوامتي تشيلها
> هي بس مره انضربت بالعقال .. مابحبش افتكر
> مع ان كان مرتبطهbبمناسبه سعيده بس منهم لله اللي كانو سبب


 تعملى عمله و تؤئمتك تشيلها ههههههههههههههههههه
 فكرتينى -- اهو انا دايما كنت شايلاها كدا--
 اخويا يتشاقه و يعمل المصيبه و انا كنت دايما رايحا جايه اتفرج عليه بصمت--
يقوموا كسرين حاجه و يجى يجرى يقوم مدينى حته من الى انكسر فى ايدى  و انا واقفه زى الهبله  هههههههههههههههههههههه
 و البس الليله كلها-- او يعملوا المصيبه و يجروا  و اجى  اجرى يكعبلونى او اتكعبل انا لوحدى و ابقى الوحيده الى اتقفش هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ينهار افتكرت موقف بلاك--
 اخدت القلم الى هو قدام مدير الاوتيل و الاستف كله -- بعد ما كنت قاعده اخر انتكه ووقاااار و عماله اتدلع من الكل و الى يجبلى ببسى و الى يجبلى شوكولاته  و اهلى متشحتفين بيدوروا عليا و كل واحد بيرمى اللوم على التانى و عياط و صويت و بهدله و انا فى الروقان ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 كنت نونو  خااالص مش عارفا فاكرا الموقف ده ازاى--- هههههههههههههه فاكرا مقتتفاط منه كإنه فلم هههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 ديسمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ينهار افتكرت موقف بلاك--
> اخدت القلم الى هو قدام مدير الاوتيل و الاستف كله -- بعد ما كنت قاعده اخر انتكه ووقاااار و عماله اتدلع من الكل و الى يجبلى ببسى و الى يجبلى شوكولاته  و اهلى متشحتفين بيدوروا عليا و كل واحد بيرمى اللوم على التانى و عياط و صويت و بهدله و انا فى الروقان ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> كنت نونو  خااالص مش عارفا فاكرا الموقف ده ازاى--- هههههههههههههه فاكرا مقتتفاط منه كإنه فلم هههههههههههههههه


*هو الموقف دة ....غير بتاع العربية اللى خبطتك فى اسكندرية
ونزلتى تتدحرجى لآخر الشارع ؟
وغير موقف المركب اللى طيرتى منه ووقعتى فى المية ؟
وغير الموقف اللى كنتى هتنطى فيه من شباك العربية ؟
:hlp::hlp::hlp:
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 ديسمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يقوموا كسرين حاجه* و يجى يجرى يقوم مدينى حته من الى انكسر فى ايدى  *و انا واقفه زى الهبله  هههههههههههههههههههههه
> و البس الليله كلها-- او يعملوا المصيبه و يجروا  و اجى  اجرى يكعبلونى او اتكعبل انا لوحدى و ابقى الوحيده الى اتقفش هههههههههههههههههههههههههه












*أتق الله فى أعضاء المنتدى *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هو الموقف دة ....غير بتاع العربية اللى خبطتك فى اسكندرية*
> *ونزلتى تتدحرجى لآخر الشارع ؟*
> *وغير موقف المركب اللى طيرتى منه ووقعتى فى المية ؟*
> *وغير الموقف اللى كنتى هتنطى فيه من شباك العربية ؟*
> *:hlp::hlp::hlp:*​


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 ايوا يا عبود ده موقف تانى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دا انا كارثه متحركه-- مغناطيس مصايب  :hlp:
  كنا فى اوتيل كومباوند كبيييييير اوى و كنت بجرى وراء اخويا و اصحابنا -- كنت اصغرهم و اقصرهم  و كان بليل و كانوا يقولوا لى متجيش معانا-- كنت اجرى بردوا وراهم-- مش عارفا عاملو كارثه ايه و جريوا بسرعه  عقبال ما جيت الف وراهم ملقتهمش-- و الشجر ده الى على  جوانب الممرات بتاعت الجناين كنت اقصر منه و مش شايفا  من فوقيه-- فعقبال ما اروح لاخر اللفه كانوا هما كملوا و مش شيفاهم-- توهت و فضلت امشى شمال و يمين و ادور لحد ما طلعت على شارع و روحت مقرفصه جنب العمود و قعدت على الارض-- اجمع الى بيحصل لى انى توهت خلاص ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه فضلت مقرفصه كدا  مده كبيره باينلى نمت و لا ايه هههههههههههههههه
 لحد ما جه راجل كبير ركن العربيه و جالى  سئلنى بتعملى ايه لوحدك بليل هنا  قولت له مش عارفا امشى --  اخدنى عند الرسبشن و  شويه قعدونى فى مكتب المدير 
 و ببسى و شكولاته و اخر دلع  لحد ما جت ماما و بابا بئا و اخذت لى قلمين-- و بعدين  احضان و بوس مع بكاء و شحتفه 
 هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 ديسمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لحد ما جه راجل كبير ركن العربيه و جالى  سئلنى بتعملى ايه لوحدك بليل هنا  قولت له مش عارفا امشى --  اخدنى عند الرسبشن و  شويه قعدونى فى مكتب المدير
> و ببسى و شكولاته و اخر دلع  لحد ما جت ماما و بابا بئا و اخذت لى قلمين-- و بعدين  احضان و بوس مع بكاء و شحتفه
> هههههههههههههههههههههه


*دول مش قلمين ضرب ...دول خوف مع رعب سببتيه لهم 
طلع فى أول رد فعل علشان يوزن مع الخضة اللى خضتيها لهم 
بس مشاركاتك مغطية على أى مشاركة ضرب تانى 
حتى البطييييخة
*



​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *دول مش قلمين ضرب ...دول خوف مع رعب سببتيه لهم *
> *طلع فى أول رد فعل علشان يوزن مع الخضة اللى خضتيها لهم *
> *بس مشاركاتك مغطية على أى مشاركة ضرب تانى *
> *حتى البطييييخة*
> ...


 
 فعلا كان رعب--
 مجموعه اصحاب بابا و ماما  الى كانوا معانا  بيحكولى  على اليوم ده  ههههههههههههههه
  اصل الموضوع طول بتاع سعتين  او اكثر-- مش عارفا هو انا قرفصت سعتين تحت العمود و لا ايه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 و لا قعدت الف كتير لما هما كانوا قلبو الدنيا و قالوا حد اخذها و طلع يبقى اتخطفت -- و بابا مسك فى ماما و ماما مسكت فى بابا  كل واحد يلوم التانى 
 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه و بابا هدد ماما انه لو ملقونيش مش هيشوفوا وشه تانى و ينسوه خالص ههههههههههههههههههههه
 و انا قاعده بغنى و لا بعمل ايه تحت العمود باينلى لقيت حبه رمله قعدت العب فيهم  ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (2 ديسمبر 2013)

انتى طلعتى مشكلة كبيرة ياحبو 
عمال اقراء مشاركاتك وأضحك 
والناس اللى حواليه فاكرنى 
اتجننت.....


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 ديسمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> انتى طلعتى مشكلة كبيرة ياحبو
> عمال اقراء مشاركاتك وأضحك
> والناس اللى حواليه فاكرنى
> اتجننت.....


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وحياتك انا بقى لى معاها سنة ونص على الحال دة 
فى مرة لقيت الجنانينى واقف جنب شباك المكتب وعمال يتفرج 
على أبن المجنونة اللى بيضحك لوحده دة 
فكل ما لاقيها لها مشاركة أقوم بشوووويشششش
أقفل باب المكتب واقفل الشبابيك 
واقرا

*​


----------



## oesi no (2 ديسمبر 2013)

*كان نفسي اشارك والله يا ايرينى 
بس المرة الوحيدة اللى انضربت فيها مينفعش يتحكى منها ولا ربع كلمه هههههههههههههههههههه
بس كان حتة قلم
عداااااااااااااله 
حسيت ودنى اليمين والشمال راحو سلموا على بعض 
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 ديسمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> ما دام اتذكر اسمي في الموضوع هقول
> اول علقة اخذتها كانت في اولي ابتدائى
> كنت باروح المدرسة والاستاذ الله يذكرة بالخير ضرب
> الفصل كلة ودي كانت اول مرة وقلت للمدرس انا هقول لابوي الية يضربك زي ما ضربتني
> ...



*لا بس إنت كنت جبار 

إزاى بعد ما أبوك يمشى من أودام المدرسة : تقوم إنت تهرب ؟؟؟ يا جباروتك :cry2:
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 ديسمبر 2013)

oesi no قال:


> *كان نفسي اشارك والله يا ايرينى
> بس المرة الوحيدة اللى انضربت فيها مينفعش يتحكى منها ولا ربع كلمه هههههههههههههههههههه
> بس كان حتة قلم
> عداااااااااااااله
> ...



*كان نفسى أعرف التفاصيل 

طب كان عمرك كام سنة ؟

طب القلم دا من مين ؟؟​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 ديسمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا بس إنت كنت جبار
> 
> إزاى بعد ما أبوك يمشى من أودام المدرسة : تقوم إنت تهرب ؟؟؟ يا جباروتك :cry2:
> *


انتي عارفة يوم ما رحت معاة ومسكني المدرس من ايد والدي الله يرحمة ووالدي مشي وانا جريت المدرس قعد يجري وراي حوالي ربع ياعة جوة المدرسة لحد ما عمل خدعة ومسكني بس مقولقيش علي اللي حصل يومها 
كانت مسخرة مش ناقص فضايح


----------



## EMad Thaabet (2 ديسمبر 2013)

انا قريت الموضوع كتيييييير ومكنتش ناوى اشارك بس قررت انى اشارك:t31:

انا  اضربت كتييييييييير يعنى تقريبا مقدرش اعد كام مرة من بابا وماما وانضربت  اكتر من امى كمان رغم انها بتموت فيا وبتحبنى حب لا يوصف بس انا الصراحة  استاهل يعنى جربت معاى كل الحلول وملقتش فايدة حتى الضرب مكنش نافع كمان  اصل انا كنت شيطان على شكل انسان انا وصغير لكن ربنا بيغير ولمستة عجيبة 

الضرب  ماثرش فيا الى اثر فيا الشتيمة خصوصا من بابا كانت جار حة بس خلاص بقى  كانت زكريات وانتهت ورغم كل داا علاقتى باهلى كويسة خالص بس الى حصل من ضرب  وشتيمة انا وصغير اثر عليا انا شخصيا خلانى بتعصب بسرعة 

ادى كل الحكاية


----------



## aymonded (2 ديسمبر 2013)

عموماً انا عمر ما والدي ضربني نهائياً، أنا كنت هادي بطبعي، هو ممكن يزعق آه وينفعل وطبعاً في حالات نادرة، لكن يضرب حد مستحيل عمره في حياته ما عملها خالص، أما الوالدة ضربتني مرة وانا صغطط علشان مش كنت عايز آكل ومغلبها فآخرة ما زهقت ضربتني، يعني كانت تضربني وانا صغيور علشان الأكل فقط، بس بعديها قعدت فترة أكره الأكل كله، بس بعد لما كبرت شوية بقيت آكل كل حاجة ما عدا اللحمة ... ههههههههههههه يعني مافيش فايدة​


----------



## هشام المهندس (2 ديسمبر 2013)

بصراحه متابع الموضوع من وقت البطيخه عفوا من من البدايه 
ومتردد بين المشاركه وعدمها 
الاسباب هي تمنياتي وانا اقرا هذه المشاركات الصريحه التي لاتخلو من عاطفه حتى بقسوتها ... 
قسوة الاباء على ابنائهم  كما تسمى 
نعم هذه القسوة التي افتقدتها ولازلت افتقدها 
ولم اشعر بها يوما وتمنيت لو حدثت معي 
ولو لمرة واحده ولكن كيف تحدث ...!!!
لن اطيل الحديث تربيت يتيم الاب منذ الولاده ... تقريباا 
والام زادت حنيتها اكثر واكثر بتربية اولادها 
فلا اعتقد ولا اتذكر يوما حدث او ...سيحدث 
عذرا لمشاركتي وشكرا لدعوتي

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (2 ديسمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> بصراحه متابع الموضوع من وقت البطيخه عفوا من من البدايه
> ومتردد بين المشاركه وعدمها
> الاسباب هي تمنياتي وانا اقرا هذه المشاركات الصريحه التي لاتخلو من عاطفه حتى بقسوتها ...
> قسوة الاباء على ابنائهم  كما تسمى
> ...


*
يا اخي ليه كدا،،!! أرجوكـــ،، تخلي عن هذا الشعور
انت لم تربي يتيم!!! انت تربيت بين يدي مخلصك وفاديك،،
اسف لمشاعرك،،
الرب يرعاك ويحفظك أخي،،​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 ديسمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> عموماً انا عمر ما والدي ضربني نهائياً، *أنا كنت هادي بطبعي،* هو ممكن يزعق آه *وينفعل وطبعاً في حالات نادرة*، لكن يضرب حد مستحيل عمره في حياته ما عملها خالص، ​


*هادى و .... بطبعك ؟؟!!!
اذا كان الوالد بينفعل فى حالات ناااادرة ..!!!
تبقى هادى بالوراثة مش بطبعك 
حاااالات ناادرة ؟؟؟
دة انا والدى الله يرحمه لو عطس بس ... مجرد عطسة
بنجرى نلحق الفازات لأحسن تقع من على الترابيزات 
لدرجة مرة فكرنا نلزق ع أزاز الأوض سوليتيب دة من اللى كنا بنلزقه أيام الغارات 
:cry2:
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (2 ديسمبر 2013)

*؛،؛

سلام المسيح لجميعكم

موضوع مهم جداً نقاشه

أسمحوا لي أشارك بجزئيه معينه

تربية الأطفال فى مجتمعاتنا لا تحظي بالأهميه،،حتي لدي من لديهم القدره الماديه والأجتماعيه،،
الضرب هو موروث ثقافي بحت،،أعتقد أنه نشأ من (علموهم علي سبع واضربوهم علي عشر)،،
الأب يضرب أبنائه وبالتالي الأبناء سيضربون أبنائهم،،

(“أيها الآباء لا تغيظوا أولادكم لئلا يفشلوا”)

لو ان هناك وعي كافٍ للتعامل مع الطفل فى مراحله الأولي لما وجدنا كل تلك العقد النفسيه فى ابنائنا

شكراً للنقاش المهم،،



؛،؛
​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 ديسمبر 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *
> 
> لو ان هناك وعي كافٍ للتعامل مع الطفل فى مراحله الأولي لما وجدنا كل تلك العقد النفسيه فى ابنائنا
> 
> ​*


*سعادتك شايفنا عندنا عُقد نفسية ؟؟؟*
*يعنى مش فاهم .. كل واحد فينا لابس كاسرولة على راسه مثلاً ؟!!!
والا شايفنا بنقطع فى هدومنا وألا بناكل مشابك الغسيل ؟؟
وجهة نظرك أية بالظبط ؟!!!!!!!!!!!
*​


----------



## grges monir (2 ديسمبر 2013)

عمرها محصلت ابدا
بابا اللة يرحمة كان  حنين وعطوف  ببببدرجة لا يتخيلها عقل
انا الل كنت مفترى
يوم مكان يزعلنى  وجدى كان عايش يزعلنى بس يعنى  يرفض يعملى طلب
كنت اهددة  انى اشتكية لجدى  وكان جدى يحبنى جدا
كان يدينى رشوة انى مش اقولة
ربنا يرحمة بقى
وماما بقى من ستات زمان اللى مش يتكرروا
لحد النهاردة مش تنام لحد مجى من برة وتعرف انى اتعشيت ولالا
ربنا يدبها الصحة ويخليها لينا يارب


----------



## aymonded (2 ديسمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههه مش بالوراثة أوي يعني يا أخ عبود، ههههههههههههه هو بس معظم العيلة مش فيها حد عصبي المزاج، ومعظم الآباء اللي في عيلتنا كان لما حد يزعق لابنه بتبقى للشديد القوي، وانا طبعاً كل خناق والدي معايا لغاية ما كبرت ووصلت لسن 38 بسبب عدم أكل اللحوم، غير كده مش كان بينفعل أصلاً، هو بس بيتغاظ لما يجيب كيلو اللحمة ويقعد شهرين فبيضطر في الآخر يتخانق معايا وساعات مع أختي بس انا اكتر، علشان هي كمان نادراً لما تفكر تاكل حته لحمة، ده لما تاكل حته لحمة بيبقى عيد وممكن يجيب ليها هدية ههههههههههههههه...
​


----------



## candy shop (2 ديسمبر 2013)

شوفى انا عن نفسى الله يرحمهم  بقى كنت مدلعه اوى 
عمر ما حد اضرب ولا انا ولا اخواتى كانوا حنينين  اوى اوى 
طبعا جلينا كان هادى 
انا بقى مع اولادى عندى ولد وبنت باباهم عمره ما ضرب حد
انا بقى كنت امنا الغوله بس فى الدراسه غير كده اشكر ربنا كانوا حلوين جدا 
علشان كده من k g وهما دايما فوق 95%  لغايه 99% طول سنين الدراسه 
طلع الولد مهندس والبنت دكتوره تحاليل  
يعنى ساعات الضرب بيجيب نتيجه بس فى حدود بعد نفاذ الصبر 
اى خدمه يا ايرينى هههههههههههه
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2013)

بصى وانا صغيرة كان كله ضرب ضرب
مافيش شتيمة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 ديسمبر 2013)

كلنا انضربنا واحنا اطفال عندما نخطىء
وبالضرب والتهديد عرفنا معنى القيم  والمبادىء
وايه الصح وايه الخطاء
الضرب فى الصغر مدرسة كبيرة ومهمة جدا فى حياتنا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *سعادتك شايفنا عندنا عُقد نفسية ؟؟؟*
> *يعنى مش فاهم .. كل واحد فينا لابس كاسرولة على راسه مثلاً ؟!!!*
> *والا شايفنا بنقطع فى هدومنا وألا بناكل مشابك الغسيل ؟؟*
> *وجهة نظرك أية بالظبط ؟!!!!!!!!!!!*​


 
 إحياتك يا عبود متجمعش--
انا عن نفسى كل ما اجى اكلمكم لازم البس الكسروله الاول على دماغى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





 و بعدبن يعنى هى الصحبه تحله غير بالكسروله 





 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يعنى بزمتك كل العلق الى  انت قريتها معقول متكونش 
 اسرت فيا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه اكيد اسرت:dntknw:

عمتا هو اكيد الضرب بيئثر فى الاطفال و بيفضل فى اغلب الوقت شىء محفور فى عقل الشخص---
و فى فعلا اطفال الموضوع ده بيئثر فيهم جدا نفسيا-- و بيتحول لإكتئاب-- او نوع من انواع الانعزال او الانطواء او يبقى طفل عدوانى جدا--او متطرب نفسيا-- مشاكله مختلفه--

بتختلف من طفل  للتانى و نوعيت شخصيته و قدرت استيعابه-- و سعت قلبه و مقدرته على مسامحت اهله لو كانوا بيفتروا بزياده-- و عمتا المسامحه دى فعلا مش بتتم غي لما الطفل يكبر و ينضج-- قبل كدا بيبقى دافنها و كابتها جواه---


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 ديسمبر 2013)

EMad Thaabet قال:


> انا قريت الموضوع كتيييييير ومكنتش ناوى اشارك بس قررت انى اشارك:t31:
> 
> انا  اضربت كتييييييييير يعنى تقريبا مقدرش اعد كام مرة من بابا وماما وانضربت  اكتر من امى كمان رغم انها بتموت فيا وبتحبنى حب لا يوصف بس انا الصراحة  استاهل يعنى جربت معاى كل الحلول وملقتش فايدة حتى الضرب مكنش نافع كمان  اصل انا كنت شيطان على شكل انسان انا وصغير لكن ربنا بيغير ولمستة عجيبة
> 
> ...




*فيه إعتراف صريح هنا إن كتر الضرب ما بيأثرش*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 ديسمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> عموماً انا عمر ما والدي ضربني نهائياً، أنا كنت هادي بطبعي، هو ممكن يزعق آه وينفعل وطبعاً في حالات نادرة، لكن يضرب حد مستحيل عمره في حياته ما عملها خالص، أما الوالدة ضربتني مرة وانا صغطط علشان مش كنت عايز آكل ومغلبها فآخرة ما زهقت ضربتني، يعني كانت تضربني وانا صغيور علشان الأكل فقط، بس بعديها قعدت فترة أكره الأكل كله، بس بعد لما كبرت شوية بقيت آكل كل حاجة ما عدا اللحمة ... ههههههههههههه يعني مافيش فايدة​



*ما كنتش بتضرب ؟؟

يا بختك يا عم 

أنا مش بأحسدك 

بس قول لى ماما بأة لما كانت بتضربك 

كانت بتضربك إزاااااااااااااااى ؟ إوصف بدقة *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 ديسمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> بصراحه متابع الموضوع من وقت البطيخه عفوا من من البدايه
> ومتردد بين المشاركه وعدمها
> الاسباب هي تمنياتي وانا اقرا هذه المشاركات الصريحه التي لاتخلو من عاطفه حتى بقسوتها ...
> قسوة الاباء على ابنائهم  كما تسمى
> ...



*مامتك ما حاولتش تكون حازمة فى بعض الاحيان ؟

بصفتها فى موقع الأب و الأم​*


----------



## aymonded (3 ديسمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما كنتش بتضرب ؟؟
> 
> يا بختك يا عم
> 
> ...



اوصفها ازاي دية، ههههههههههههههه مش فاكر بجد كان ازاي كل اللي فاكره زعيق الوالد بس، أما ضربتني ازاي مش فاكر انا فاكر انها كانت بتضربني علشان الأكل، بس هي اللي فكرتني (لما مش رضيت اعمل اللحمة من كام يوم كده) يعني مش انا اللي افتكرت لوحدي، علشان كده مش فاكر كانت بتضربني ازاي ومش سألتها علشان افتكر لأنها حتى لو قالت مش هافتكر أصلاً...
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هادى و .... بطبعك ؟؟!!!
> اذا كان الوالد بينفعل فى حالات ناااادرة ..!!!
> تبقى هادى بالوراثة مش بطبعك
> حاااالات ناادرة ؟؟؟
> ...



*لما العطسة كدة 
أومال التررررررررااااااااااااااااااخ كان شكلها إيه ؟؟؟:2:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 ديسمبر 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *؛،؛
> 
> سلام المسيح لجميعكم
> 
> ...



*بص أنا مش عايزة أدخل فى موضوع الاديان

لكن هو الضرب الل عمال على بطال و الضرب المبرح هو اللى مؤذى و هو الل ممكن يسبب عقد

أنا بس عايزة أكتب تعليقى فى الآخر كتعليق على مشاركات الأعضاء​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 ديسمبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> عمرها محصلت ابدا
> بابا اللة يرحمة كان  حنين وعطوف  ببببدرجة لا يتخيلها عقل
> انا الل كنت مفترى
> يوم مكان يزعلنى  وجدى كان عايش يزعلنى بس يعنى  يرفض يعملى طلب
> ...



*يا بختك يا عم 

ما كنتش بتضرب *


----------



## Samir poet (3 ديسمبر 2013)

*بصراحة انا عندى كذا عقدة نفسية 
وذكرتها اختنا حبوا اعدائكم فى احد
المشاركات هنا وياليتها ذكرت
عقدة واحدة من عندى لكنها
ذكرت كذا عقدة نفسية عندى
ملحوظة صح كلامك ملهوش
علاقة بالدين
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 ديسمبر 2013)

candy shop قال:


> شوفى انا عن نفسى الله يرحمهم  بقى كنت مدلعه اوى
> عمر ما حد اضرب ولا انا ولا اخواتى كانوا حنينين  اوى اوى
> طبعا جلينا كان هادى
> انا بقى مع اولادى عندى ولد وبنت باباهم عمره ما ضرب حد
> ...



*طب بأة لما إنتى متدلعة 

ما دلعتيش عيالك ليه ؟؟؟:2:
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 ديسمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> بصى وانا صغيرة كان كله ضرب ضرب
> مافيش شتيمة
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ​



*المهم الضرب جاب نتيجة ؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 ديسمبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> كلنا انضربنا واحنا اطفال عندما نخطىء
> وبالضرب والتهديد عرفنا معنى القيم  والمبادىء
> وايه الصح وايه الخطاء
> الضرب فى الصغر مدرسة كبيرة ومهمة جدا فى حياتنا



*ما ذكرتش مواقف ليه ؟؟

مش عايز تحكى و لا نسيت ؟​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 ديسمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> إحياتك يا عبود متجمعش--
> انا عن نفسى كل ما اجى اكلمكم لازم البس الكسروله الاول على دماغى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> ...



*من الملاحظ يا حبو إن دونا بذات نفسها أعطتك نقييم للمشاركة

أى أنها تتابع الموضوع و لم تشارك

يبدو أن لها حكايات و ذكريات فى بيت العيلة

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

و بالنسبة لكلامك بأة

طبعا و طبعا كلامك صح 

بس برضوا هأعلق فى الآخر مستنية بس أدمنتيوس لأنه وعدنى هيشارك 

و بعدين هأكتب تعليق 

*


----------



## EMad Thaabet (3 ديسمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *فيه إعتراف صريح هنا إن كتر الضرب ما بيأثرش*




مش قاعدة ممكن عشان حنيتهم معاى نستنى كل داا ودايما كنت بكون انا غلطان لكن ممكن مع اى حد تانى ياثر


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 ديسمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *من الملاحظ يا حبو إن دونا بذات نفسها أعطتك نقييم للمشاركة*
> 
> *أى أنها تتابع الموضوع و لم تشارك*
> 
> ...


 عيب عليكى الاورانجيكا بيتابع كل المواضيع و كل المشاركات فى صمت -
 مجهود جبااار:spor24:- اومال بيلحقوا يحزفوا ازااااااى ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس عمتا انا و دونا عندنا  حاله كسل اننا نروح الخاص فنقوم منقيين اخر مشاركه و مقيمنها و نتكلم فيها-- فغالبا تقيماتنا لبعض مش بتبقى لها دعوه بالمداخله--

 افتكرت علقه سوده اخذتها انا و اخويا يخبر دا كان يوم بلاك- هفتح الباب اشوف مين و اجى احكلكم


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 ديسمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> افتكرت علقه سوده اخذتها انا و اخويا يخبر دا كان يوم بلاك- هفتح الباب اشوف مين و اجى احكلكم


*وانا هقفل الباب وآجى أقرا *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 ديسمبر 2013)

كان بابا دايما بينام الضهر-- و لما هولاكو بينام الضهر البيت كله بقدره قادر بيقلب بلرينات ههههههههههههههههه تعلمنا المشى على الاصابع علشان منعملش صوووووووووت هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
المهم بئا اخويا اخترع هوايه جناان نضيع بيها وقت الكام ساعه الى بابا بينامهم --
الهوايا بئا-- طشت صغير نملاه مايه:new4:
و كيس قطن
و نقوم وقفين فى البلكونه نكور حتت قطنه و نبلها فى الطشت و نستنى حد معدى نقوم رميين عليه :2:هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تيجى بقا على كتفه قدامه مره نشنتها جت فى فى قفا شاب معدى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه و لو نزل على ازاز عربيه كان بيقوم فارش و الناس تقف تنظف--
مش فاهما الشر الى كنا فيه ده هههههههههههههههه
المهم بئا نرمى و نقوم منبطحين ارضا و الناس تقف تبص فوق شمال و يمين و احنا ميتين من الضحك بئا شويه هنعملها على نفسنا من الضحك-- و نبص بنص عين كدا الى بيحصل تحت و نرجع نستخبه تانى--
المهم بئا يوم كان فى راجل معدى راح اخويا حادف القطنه هههههههههههههههههههه كانت حته كبيره ههههههههههه نزلت على راس الراجل كان اسلع شويه-- المهم راحت فارشا ههههههههههههههههههههه
الراجل بئا وقف يزعق و يشتم و احنا مستخبيين-- فوتنا حبه و افتكرناه مشى وقفنا نشوف الفريسه الى بعده-- هوب راح لاقتنا و لقيناه بيقول انا طالعلكم :fun_oops:
طبعا انا و اخويا كما هنموت من الخوف لما لقينا الباب بيخبط--
هوب انا و هو تحت السرير طبعا و عمالين نزق فى بعض علشان بابا لما يجى بيقوم شادد اول فريسه ايده تطولها هههههههههههههههههههههه
يومها بئا هولاكو مفكرش يمد ايده ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يومها لقينه المرتبه بتتشال من فوقينا و لقيناه فوق دماغنا فوق الخشب الى بالرعض ده راح خالعه-- و راح بعدها خلعنا احنا كمان هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه كنا بنفلفس هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مش هنسى اليوم ده-- كل ما افتكره انا و اخويا نمووووت من الضحك ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه كانت علقه مبياخدهاش الحيماااار فى المطلع :shutup22:


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (3 ديسمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> كان بابا دايما بينام الضهر-- و لما هولاكو بينام الضهر البيت كله بقدره قادر بيقلب بلرينات ههههههههههههههههه تعلمنا المشى على الاصابع علشان منعملش صوووووووووت هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> المهم بئا اخويا اخترع هوايه جناان نضيع بيها وقت الكام ساعه الى بابا بينامهم --
> الهوايا بئا-- طشت صغير نملاه مايه:new4:
> و كيس قطن
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه
انا فى عرض مجمع اللغة العربية
اللى حضرتك بوظتيها .هههههههههه
وبعدين انا كنت بقول على ولادى اشقياء
لا دا أنا هاروح ابوس على رجليهم .هههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 ديسمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ه
> المهم بئا يوم كان فى راجل معدى راح اخويا حادف القطنه هههههههههههههههههههه كانت حته كبيره ههههههههههه نزلت على راس الراجل *كان اسلع شويه*-- المهم راحت فارشا ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هوب انا و هو تحت السرير طبعا و عمالين نزق فى بعض علشان بابا *لما يجى بيقوم شادد اول فريسه* ايده تطولها هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



















*يامفترية أتقى الله فينا *
​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (3 ديسمبر 2013)

*كنت عايزه اكتب لك بس قرات موضوع عبود وهونت.. ليه بقى؟
معه كل الحق عايزانا نفضح وانتي ما تقوليش حاجه طب حتى
نص موقف حسنه لله .. قولي انتي الاول وانا اقولك على اللي حتموتي وتعرفيه
.. شفتي بأه الابتزاز
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 ديسمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> عيب عليكى الاورانجيكا بيتابع كل المواضيع و كل المشاركات فى صمت -
> مجهود جبااار:spor24:- اومال بيلحقوا يحزفوا ازااااااى ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بس عمتا انا و دونا عندنا  حاله كسل اننا نروح الخاص فنقوم منقيين اخر مشاركه و مقيمنها و نتكلم فيها-- فغالبا تقيماتنا لبعض مش بتبقى لها دعوه بالمداخله--



*دا إنتوا مأنتمين مع بعض بأة

حبو : طابور خامس يا جدعاااااااااااااااااااااااان :fun_lol:*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 ديسمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> كان بابا دايما بينام الضهر-- و لما هولاكو بينام الضهر البيت كله بقدره قادر بيقلب بلرينات ههههههههههههههههه تعلمنا المشى على الاصابع علشان منعملش صوووووووووت هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> المهم بئا اخويا اخترع هوايه جناان نضيع بيها وقت الكام ساعه الى بابا بينامهم --
> الهوايا بئا-- طشت صغير نملاه مايه:new4:
> و كيس قطن
> ...



:new6::new6::new6:
*أبوكى دا ليه الجنة من غير حساب يا شيخة
إيه اللى إنتى كنتى بتهببيه دا إنتى و أخوكى ؟؟
و إنتى كمان أخوكى يقولك إقتراح تقومى توافقى ؟؟؟ مش تفكرى الأول ؟
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 ديسمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *كنت عايزه اكتب لك بس قرات موضوع عبود وهونت.. ليه بقى؟
> معه كل الحق عايزانا نفضح وانتي ما تقوليش حاجه طب حتى
> نص موقف حسنه لله .. قولي انتي الاول وانا اقولك على اللي حتموتي وتعرفيه
> .. شفتي بأه الابتزاز
> ...



:new6::new6::new6:
*من غير إبتزاز 
أنا عارفة إنك مش هتحكى 
بس أنا هأحكى *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*يوم فى ذات الايام و كنت أبلغ من العمر 9 شهور و نصف بالتمام فى شهر أغسطس (كنت بنت كلابيزوا ههههههههههههه) الجو حااااااااااااااااااااااار جدا 
أمى ذهبت لتلد واااااااااااااااااااااء فى بطنها توأم (يا إلهى) 
ولد و بنت
أنا صغيرة لم أفهم غير أنه تواجد لى شركاء فى الوقت المخصص لى مع أبى و أمى 
و ليس شركاء عاديين إنما توأم (يا إلهى) : مَن أنتم ؟؟
المهم
أمى لما ولدتهم : إتخضت عشان كان وزن العيل الواحد فيهم فى حدود 2 كيلو وااااااااااااااااااااااء
و لما إتخضت : إتشلت لمدة ثلاثة أشهر كاملة 
فى هذه الثلاثة أشهر أتى الى منزلنا الكبييييييييييييييييير العمات و الخالات و الأعمام و الأخوال بعائلاتهم و ذلك مشاركة منهم فى تعب والدتى و محاولة خدمتها و مساعدة والدى 
 (عدد أعمامى و عماتى : 8 – عدد خالاتى و أخوالى :9) على الأقل كان يوجد 10 عائلات فى بيتنا فى نفس الوقت 
كان البيت يعج بالسكان
إحتمال كبير أن يكون هذا هو الحوار الذى دار فى عقلى ( اللهووووووووووو أعلم)
أنا : يا إلهى مَن هؤلاء _ لعلهم إحتلوا المنزل 
	أين أبى ؟ أين أمى ؟ هل رفضنى الجميع ؟؟
أهكذا أنتم الذين رفضتونى !!!! _ سأذهب بعيدا عنكم 
و تركت البيت بالفعل فكان المنزل عبارة عن فيلا وسط المزارع (دائما باب الفيلا مفتوح)
مشيت  فى المزارع غير مهتمة بأى شىء 
ما أجمل الزرع ! ما أجمل الحشائش! ما أجمل الاشجار ! واااااااااااااااااو هذه شجرة جوافة: أريد واحدة  ( يا إلهى إنها مرتفعة) ما هذا ؟لقد وقعت جوافة على الأرض فجأة و بدون سابق إنذار – شكرا لكِ أيتها الشجرة ما أجملك ممممممممممممممممم طعمها لذييييييييييييييذ 
ما هذا إنه صوصار الفرقعلوظ : واااااااااااو يا مجنون لماذا تنط هكذا  أريد أن ألعب معك قليلا إنك جميل 
يا إلهى ما هذه الذبابة التى تريد أن تشاركنى الجوافة – إذهبى بعيدا عنى - الضفدع يأكلها فى ثوان 
ما أجملك أيها الضفدع أريد أن ألعب معك _ هل شعرت بى عندما تضايقت من الذبابة ؟ إنك نبيه

كنت أجرى بين الزروع و أغنى و أصرخ : إييييييييييبة يثوووووووووووووو _ إييييييييييييييييبة يثووووووووووووووووو (حبيبة يسوع – حبيبة يسوع)

كفى هذا 
أريد أن أنام فى الظل
أرى هناك تكعيبة العنب – سأذهب هنا و أستظل بظلها و أنام كثيرا بعيد عن المحتلين الذين إحتلوا البيت 
و روحت فى نوم عمييييييييييييييييييييييييييق 
فى هذا الوقت الممتع بالنسبة لى كانت مأساه فى البيت ( أحسن يستاهلوا هههههههههههههههههههههه)
و ظل المحتلين يبحثون عنى فى كل مكان داخل البيت الذى ذهب شمال و الذى ذهب يمين و لم يجدنى أحد  و قرر أبى الذهاب الى الشرطة  لعمل محضر _ قالوا له ما ينفعش يا أستاذ لازم تعدى 24 ساعة على غياب بنتك
فرجع البيت بخفى حنين 
زميل أبى فى العمل قال له : سمعت منذ ساعات صوت إبنتك وسط الزروع و هى تقول إيييييييييييييييييبة يثوووووووووووووووووو  كنت متوقع أنك معها _ سمعتها هناك عند شجرة الجوافة

و أخيرا وجدنى الخفير حاملا بندقيته وراء ظهره (عم فهيم) الرجل الطيب فحملنى على ذراعيه 
نظرت إليه فوجدته (عم فهيم ) ما أجملك يا عم فهيم و أكملت نوم واضعة رأسى على كتفه ممسكة فى بوز بندقيته آملة فى ذلك أن يقتل جميع المحتلين (جزء تخيلى) _ ليذهب بى الى أبى و يسلمه أياى 
و المفاجأة : إنى أرفض أبى و أتشبث بعم فهيم بيدى حول رقبته و بيدى الأخرى ممسكة بوز البندقية 
المفاجأة أسكتت البيت كله _ فإقترح أحدهم أن يعطينى الى أمى المشلولة و لكنى رفضتها هي أيضا 
أنا متمسكة بعم فهيم الرجل الطيب 
و كان هذا الموقف ضربة قاضية لأبى و أمى و عرفهم أن لا ينسوا إبنتهم الكبيرة 
أنا الى أبواى :نحن هنا أفهتم أم تريدون درسا قاسيا 
و منذ ذلك الوقت و بدأ الدلع اللى بجد و أصبحت واخدة لقب : دلوعة بابا _ سنيورة ماما
ناس ما تجيش غير بالعين الحمراء
:new6::new6::new6:

لكن أنا كنت بنت هادية يعنى 
ما إنتوا أكيد عارفين
:fun_lol:
*


----------



## Samir poet (4 ديسمبر 2013)

متشوقييييين على احر من الجمر نسمع قصتك يا +ايرينى +
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عادى ممكن نعمل ثورة كل اللى كتبت جزء هنا عن حياتة فى الضرب يتظاهر
معايا عشان نسمع قصتك هههههههههههههههههههههههه
قلبى حساس انك ليكى ذكرياتى مؤلمة 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه اكملى اكملى 
قصتك واضح واضح انك طيوبة يا +ايرينى+
دا انتى طلعلتى زى ما بيطلعو فى الافلام الاجنبى الاطفال
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يوم فى ذات الايام و كنت أبلغ من العمر 9 شهور و نصف بالتمام فى شهر أغسطس (كنت بنت كلابيزوا ههههههههههههه) الجو حااااااااااااااااااااااار جدا
> أمى ذهبت لتلد واااااااااااااااااااااء فى بطنها توأم (يا إلهى)
> ولد و بنت
> أنا صغيرة لم أفهم غير أنه تواجد لى شركاء فى الوقت المخصص لى مع أبى و أمى
> ...


بغض النظر عن الحكاية كلها وعن عم فهيم شخصيا
انتي كنتي بتحكلنا كدا ليه ياايرو
حسستيني اني بتفرج علي قناة سبيستون:new6::new6:
ويعلم ربنا مش قادره امسك نفسي ههههههههههههه



> مهم بئا يوم كان فى  راجل معدى راح اخويا حادف القطنه هههههههههههههههههههه كانت حته كبيره  ههههههههههه نزلت على راس الراجل كان اسلع شويه-- المهم راحت فارشا  ههههههههههههههههههههه
> الراجل بئا وقف يزعق و يشتم و احنا مستخبيين--


فرشا فوق الصلعه هههههههههههه





:new6::new6::new6::new6:
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يوم فى ذات الايام و كنت أبلغ من العمر 9 شهور و نصف بالتمام فى شهر أغسطس (كنت بنت كلابيزوا ههههههههههههه) الجو حااااااااااااااااااااااار جدا
> أمى ذهبت لتلد واااااااااااااااااااااء فى بطنها توأم (يا إلهى)
> ولد و بنت
> أنا صغيرة لم أفهم غير أنه تواجد لى شركاء فى الوقت المخصص لى مع أبى و أمى
> ...


*كل ده عملتيه وانتى عندك 9 شهور يا قاااااااااااااادرة ههههههههههه 
بجد مش قادرة امسك نفسى من كتر الضوحك 
فظيعة يا ايرو وتخيلاتك والحوار فظيع 
تنفع قصة يا بنتى 
ما تعملى موضوع وتسميه طفولة ايرينى وتحكلنا كل يوم كنتى بتعملى ايه 
لحد ما كبرتى هههههههههههه 
ده انتى بلوة والمصحف :fun_lol:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> كان بابا دايما بينام الضهر-- و لما هولاكو بينام الضهر البيت كله بقدره قادر بيقلب بلرينات ههههههههههههههههه تعلمنا المشى على الاصابع علشان منعملش صوووووووووت هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> المهم بئا اخويا اخترع هوايه جناان نضيع بيها وقت الكام ساعه الى بابا بينامهم --
> الهوايا بئا-- طشت صغير نملاه مايه:new4:
> و كيس قطن
> ...


:t11::t11::t11:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بغض النظر عن الحكاية كلها وعن عم فهيم شخصيا
> انتي كنتي بتحكلنا كدا ليه ياايرو
> حسستيني اني بتفرج علي قناة سبيستون:new6::new6:
> ويعلم ربنا مش قادره امسك نفسي ههههههههههههه
> ...


*

أنا فعلا عملت كدة

جزء الصرصار الفرقعلوظ و الضفدعة : دا تخيلى طحن 

بس أنا كنت مصاحبة كل حشرات و ضفادع المزرعة 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *كل ده عملتيه وانتى عندك 9 شهور يا قاااااااااااااادرة ههههههههههه
> بجد مش قادرة امسك نفسى من كتر الضوحك
> فيعة يا ايرو وتخيلاتك والحوار فظيع
> تنفع قصة يا بنتى
> ...



*لا فعلا دا كان رفض للواقع 

و زى ما قولت لبتول : جزء الفرقعلوظ و الضفدع تخيل طحن

لكن الباقى حصل فعلا

حتى الجوافة : لاقونى ماسكة جوافة و أنا نايمة تحت تكعيبة العنب

جبتها منين يعنى ؟

:fun_lol:
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه اكملى اكملى
> قصتك واضح واضح انك طيوبة يا +ايرينى+
> دا انتى طلعلتى زى ما بيطلعو فى الافلام الاجنبى الاطفال
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> *



*كانت طفولتى سعييييييييييييييدة جدا

لا أبالغ فى هذا:flowers:
​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 ديسمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا فعلا دا كان رفض للواقع
> 
> و زى ما قولت لبتول : جزء الفرقعلوظ و الضفدع تخيل طحن
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
رفض للواقع وانتى عندك 9 شهور 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ده انتى من يومك بقى وانتى مفترية هههههههههههه *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> رفض للواقع وانتى عندك 9 شهور
> 
> 
> ...


*
أيوة فعلا عندك حق 
:new6::new6::new6:
بس فين الافتراء ؟:2:
هو أنا الل جبت المحتلين؟ 
و لا أنا الل شليت أمى؟
و لا أنا الل قولت لهم يجيبوا لى توأم فى دماغى ؟
يستاهلوا يا شيخة : لازم يتربوا:fun_lol:


*


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 ديسمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> أيوة فعلا عندك حق
> :new6::new6::new6:
> بس فين الافتراء ؟:2:
> ...


*سيبك انتى احلى حاجة عجبتنى الافتراء لغة عربية فصحى هههههههه 
وهو انتى ما كونتيش عاوزة اخوات ولا ايه 
ربنا اراد وجيه تؤام هتعترضى انتى
 وانتى كنتى نصة هههههههه :fun_lol:*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *سيبك انتى احلى حاجة عجبتنى الافتراء لغة عربية فصحى هههههههه
> وهو انتى ما كونتيش عاوزة اخوات ولا ايه
> ربنا اراد وجيه تؤام هتعترضى انتى
> وانتى كنتى نصة هههههههه :fun_lol:*




*أكيد وقتها ما كنتش عايزة 

بدليل رد الفعل :new6:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 ديسمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أكيد وقتها ما كنتش عايزة
> 
> بدليل رد الفعل :new6:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 ديسمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يوم فى ذات الايام و كنت أبلغ من العمر 9 شهور و نصف بالتمام
> *


*أنتى هتشتغلينا ؟؟؟
9 شهور وبتمشى ؟؟ ... لأ ولغاية غيط الجوافة كمان ؟
وعايزة تلعبى مع الصرصار أبو ديل ؟ وتأكلى الضفدعة فى بوقها ؟
كان نفسى تمسكى ماسورة بندقية عم فهيم وتحطيها فى بوقك
ع الأقل كان طير حتة من لسانك 
:smile01:smile01:smile01
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنتى هتشتغلينا ؟؟؟
> 9 شهور وبتمشى ؟؟ ... لأ ولغاية غيط الجوافة كمان ؟
> وعايزة تلعبى مع الصرصار أبو ديل ؟ وتأكلى الضفدعة فى بوقها ؟
> كان نفسى تمسكى ماسورة بندقية عم فهيم وتحطيها فى بوقك
> ...



*حَبو مش مشى يعنى 

ما كانش غيط جوافة 

هيا كانت شجرة يتيمة بس كانت على فكرة لازقة فى البيت بس الناحية التانية 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اما موضوع الصورصار و الضفدعة : دول كانوا بأة صحابى 

بشهادة الشهود هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تعالى هنا : إنت عايز تطير لسانى ليه ؟؟؟:act23:

طب ايدى هتروح فين ؟؟؟:thnk0001:

عل النت هأرد برضوا :smile01

*


----------



## Samir poet (5 ديسمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *كانت طفولتى سعييييييييييييييدة جدا
> 
> لا أبالغ فى هذا:flowers:
> ​*


*عاوزين تحكلنا عن مواقف تانية حصلت معاكى
ويا ترا هل هذا الموقف لة تآثير عليكى ولالا*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 ديسمبر 2013)

مش عارفا ليه يا إيروا حسيت انك وقعتى من قصه فى كتاب مكتوب باللغه العربيه الفوسحا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوه الفوصحا دى--
 طبعا بعرف اكتبها صح بس مش عايزا 
(حد يغششنى يا جدعان هههههههههههههههههههه)

ههههههههههههههه بس فكرتينى بالتوهان بتاعى انتى قرفستى تحت شجره الجوافه-- و انا قرفست فى الشارع تحت العمود هههههههههههههههههههههه
انتى مسكتى البندقيه بتاعت  عمو-- و انا مسكت الشكولاته و ازازه البيبسى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 و بعدين انتى اخذتى احضان--
 و انا اخذت الاول اقلام و بعدين احضان 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه شايفا التشابه هههههههههههه
 اما عن موضوع الضفادع--
 مش هقول لك بئا-- انا كان فيه غرام بينى و بنهم--
كنت اروح قدام برج الحمام فيه زى بسن صغير للحمام كدا-- كان يبقى فيه ضفادع كتييير كنت اقعد بالساعاااات العب معاهم---
 و بعدين بليل اقول هيوحشونى-- اقوم جايبه الفستان بتاعى و اجيبه من تحت اعمله قفه و اقوم معبيه الضفادع فيه و اجرى على الفيله و ادخل الاوضه و افضيهم فيها و اقعد اشغل اغانى و انط معاهم 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *عاوزين تحكلنا عن مواقف تانية حصلت معاكى
> ويا ترا هل هذا الموقف لة تآثير عليكى ولالا*



*ما فيش مواقف فاكراها أوى 

دا حتى الموقف دا : إتحكى ليا*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 ديسمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> مش عارفا ليه يا إيروا حسيت انك وقعتى من قصه فى كتاب مكتوب باللغه العربيه الفوسحا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوه الفوصحا دى--
> طبعا بعرف اكتبها صح بس مش عايزا
> (حد يغششنى يا جدعان هههههههههههههههههههه)
> 
> ...



*إحنا متشابهين فى حاجات كتير يا حبو هههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Samir poet (5 ديسمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما فيش مواقف فاكراها أوى
> 
> دا حتى الموقف دا : إتحكى ليا*


*هو لازم ضرب الاباء لى اولادهما 
ممكن نقول مواقف اثرت فيكى
مش لازم ضرب الاباء*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *هو لازم ضرب الاباء لى اولادهما
> ممكن نقول مواقف اثرت فيكى
> مش لازم ضرب الاباء*



*موقف أثر فيا ايه يا سمير

انا اللى اثرت فى ابوية و امى ههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Samir poet (5 ديسمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *موقف أثر فيا ايه يا سمير
> 
> انا اللى اثرت فى ابوية و امى ههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*لا ماهو واضح اكيد طلعتى
عينهم وغلبتهم معاكى
ههههههههههههههههههههه
امزح امزح :mus25: :mus25:*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (5 ديسمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:
> *من غير إبتزاز
> أنا عارفة إنك مش هتحكى
> بس أنا هأحكى *




 اقول لك.. ليش ما اقول بعد ماقيمتيني مرتين ده 
حتى اطلع قليلة اصل


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (5 ديسمبر 2013)

شوفي دي اول واخر مره انضرب بالعقااال لكن خلفت ذكريات مش حلوه
ما بحبش افتكرها هي.. ان سببت خلاف بين  ماما وبنت عمي وبين بابا وماما .. بنت عمي للآن مش مسامحتني مع ان تمثل انها سامحت  بس مايهمني عساها ما سامحت .. بالله فيه احد يزعل من طفله!

القصه يا طويلة العمر
ان  واحد من اعمامي توفى الله يرحمه ويغمد روحه الجنه.. وترك بنت
كبيره كانت في بداية العشرين.. وامها مطلقه من زمااان لما توفى عمي
جات سكنت عندنا.. ليش؟ بعد ماكبرت اكتشفت  السبب وهو ان والدي هو الوحيد اللي كانو عياله صغار وبيت جدي مايفضى من الناس.. ف احنا ابتلينا بها من بد الناس .. المهم جات.. واحنا كاطفال فرحنا في حد جا البيت ويعيش معنا بس ماكنا نعرف شو من مصايب تنتظرنا.. حرمتنا من كل المتع من شقاوه من شطانه من كل شي كنا نسويه قبل لاتجي.. يعني مثلا في الظهر  بعد مانرجع من مدرسه ونتغدى لازم نقيل كنا نمثل ان حننام ندخل غرفنا ولما نتتاكد ان الوالده والوالد دخلو غرفتهم 
والخدامات يروحو ملحقهم وينامو.. ننزل نحن تحت ونفتح تلفزيون نتفرج على اي شي فيه ولما يجي اذان العصر وقبل لاينزل الوالد نطفيه وندخل غرفنا وتقريبا نادرا ما ننكشف .. هي حرمتنا من المتعه دي لان حضرتها ما بتمشيش عليها القوانين بتنام وتصحى على كيفها .. مابناكلش بنتهرب وبننجح احيانا.. لكن لما جات هي محدش منا يقوم قبل ما يلحس الصحن واحيانا تزود الاكل علينا زياده عشان ناكلو كنوع  من العقاب طبعا مش حٌبا فينا.. بتفتش في شنطنا وتشوف المعلمات شو يكتبن وتروح تفتن وتعلم الوالد انا ماكانتش تفرق معي في دي كنت شاطره انا وتوامتي  بس اختي الاكبرمني بسنتين كانت تعاني من الحركه دي 
نعمل ايه؟ استحملنا ولو اشتكينا ما ينفعش الوالد معها ..نشتكي لامي تطنش غالبا 

مع مرور الايام لاحظنا انها بتتكلم في تلفون مااتحبش حد يسمعها وبتطلعنا بره غرفتها وتقفل الباب تكررت اكثر من مره وبتكون حريصه ان الوالد والوالده ما ياخدوش بالهم .. ردت فعلنا اللي حقولها ماكانتش انتقام منها على اللي بتعملو معنا..الاطفال ما ينتقموش بتخطيط لكن كانت شقاوه..    اول مانشوف انها دخلت حجرتها ومعها تلفون نفصل سلك تلفون من الفيش.. ونهرب ماتقدرش تجي تخاصمنا ...  قالت لاخي وهو اصغر واحد فينا يحرس السلك وتعطيه حلاوه .. وهو ما قصر كان احسن ناطور ل شاويش عطيه بنت عمي  اول مايشوفني جايه افصل سلك يدق بابها ويقول هيفاا جات
اخوي طفل مش دايم لها هو كان عمره ست سنين وانا 8 سنين قدرت العب عليه افصل السلك واضربه واهرب قبل ما يدق بابها ..قال ايه كتكوت ده حيخوفنا .. هنا حقدت علي وقامت تعامل بقسوه اكتر من باقي اخوتي.. ومالو انا مش شويه برضو.. كنت اهددها بامي .. وتركد شوي عني.. بس الهدوء ما يستمرش كتير نرجع نفصل سلك وترجع كل شويه ترشي احد من بعد اخي ..  قامت تتعامل مع اختي الكبيره كان عمرها 10 سنين بس غلبااااانه اووي ينضحك عليها بكلمتين وصفت معها بقينا انا وتوامتي واخويه لوحدينا .. مانقدرش نقترب من سلك تلفون 
بس تحالفهم ما استمرش كتير بسبب غباءها 
اختي الكبيره ذي كانت بتحب افلام الهنديه صحيح كلنا نحبها بس هي بزياده وقناة ابوظبي كانت بتحط فلم هندي كل ليلة خميس نقعد نتفرج عليه والسهر  مسموح مافيش مدرسه بس هي عشان تاخد راحتها في تلفون مع الشخص اللي تكلمه واللي صار زوجها لاحقا.. ندفع ثمن وتنيمنا بدري.. اختي رجعت لنا واالحمد الله.. واستمرت محارشاتنا .. وامي تعرف بس مطنشه  بعد ما كبرنا ونفتكر سالفه معها قالت كنت عارفه  سالفة تلفون  .. المهم مرت فتره وهي منكده عيشتنا.. ياكرهي لذيك الايااام

في يوم من الايام كانت عندنا مناسبه سعيده خطوبة بنت عمي الكبير
بنعمل حفلة ملكه في بيوتنا وبيجتمع فيها الاهل كلهم الاعمام والاخوال والعمات.. 
ماكانتش مخططه اتكلم بس هي جييت فجأه كده
دخلت مجلس رجال وفيه كل رجال العائله دخلت ورحت عند جدي ابوس راسه ويده وهو قعدني جنبه وسالني عن حالي   قلت له بصوت عالي فلانه تتكلم بتلفون بالليل مع رجال وتقفل حجرتها ماتخلينا ندخل وتضربني وتغصبني على الاكل وما احبها.. . ثم طلعت بعد شوي.. ماعرف كيف تصرف الوالد.

بعد دقايق 

ناداني الوالد وطلعني بره البيت في الحوش= حديقة البيت.. وفسخ عقاله وضربني ضرب سنين مافيش حد يحوش كمان.. اخد راحته الله يسامحه
وانا من كتر الالم مش طالع لي صوت.. ثم اخذني لبيتنا وقال للخدامه دخليها غرفتها.. وراح عني
امي كانت لسه في بيت عمي مشغوله مع الحريم.. ورجعت البيت مع اخواني وبابا عادي..  ..اكيد عرفت من بابا اللي حصل وليش اخذني للبيت بس اكيد ماكنتش تعرف اني اتضربت زي الحمار.. واول ما دخلت البيت رحت اركض واوريها جسمي كيف صار احمر وكيف ضربني ولسه ببكي من الم ..راحت لابوي والظاهر تخانقت معه ثم نزلت وتخانقت مع بنت عمي.. ولع البيت حريقه اول مره اشوف امي تبكي   من القهروكمان نامت عندي  فتره   بصراحه كنت اصعب على كافر عقبال ماجات امي كان جسمي صار لونه ازرق واخدت فتره..اتالم وماقدرش العب 
 الي حصل بعد كده ..علاقتها معنا اختلفت ومابقتش تتدخل
 وبعد مده تزوجت .. ارتحنا منها ..بعد ما كبرت عرفت ان تزوجت شخص اللي كان تكلمه.

سالت   بابا مره ليش ضربتني بالعقال وانا طفله  ماقلت الا  الصدق قال لي فضحتي البنت بين رجال العائله واحرجتيني قدام ابوي واخواني وما تبغين اضربك؟ ماشي ممكن كلامو صحيح لكن مو مقتنعه اني استاهل الضرب اللي جاني ذاك اليوم ما استاهل انضرب بالعقال لهذا سبب..  تتوقعون اني استاهل؟
والعقال اللي جابلك عبود صورته لو انضربتي فيه مره ممكن تودعي الحياه..​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 ديسمبر 2013)

هههههههه فضحتى البنت.
دى. علقتها هى .. بس أنتى أخذتيهأ بدلها. لأنه لا يقدر يضربها
فطلع الغل فيكى.
فكرتينئ ماما كانت تعمل كدأ لما يكون عندنا ضيوف و الأطفال يخطئوا ..  كانت تزعق. لى بدلهم .. 
  ظلم هههههه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (5 ديسمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هههههههه فضحتى البنت.
> دى. علقتها هى .. بس أنتى أخذتيهأ بدلها. لأنه لا يقدر يضربها
> فطلع الغل فيكى.
> فكرتينئ ماما كانت تعمل كدأ لما يكون عندنا ضيوف و الأطفال يخطئوا ..  كانت تزعق. لى بدلهم ..
> ظلم هههههه



تزعق مو تتضربي.. وبتزعق لك عشان تمسكيهم

 انتي ماكنتيش بتضربي بسبب الاملاء؟


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (5 ديسمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يوم فى ذات الايام و كنت أبلغ من العمر 9 شهور و نصف بالتمام فى شهر أغسطس (كنت بنت كلابيزوا ههههههههههههه) الجو حااااااااااااااااااااااار جدا
> أمى ذهبت لتلد واااااااااااااااااااااء فى بطنها توأم (يا إلهى)
> ولد و بنت
> أنا صغيرة لم أفهم غير أنه تواجد لى شركاء فى الوقت المخصص لى مع أبى و أمى
> ...



شو نوع حشيش اللي رضعتيه مع الحليب ههههههه شكله كان حليب اكسباير.. يا نصابه ده بجد اصل مش قادره اصدق يعني


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 ديسمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> شو نوع حشيش اللي رضعتيه مع الحليب ههههههه شكله كان حليب اكسباير.. يا نصابه ده بجد اصل مش قادره اصدق يعني



*بصى حكاية الفرقعلوظ و الضفدعة و الذبابة دول من دماغى
و إن الجوافة وقعت على نافوخى : برضوا من تخيلى
لأنهم لقوا جوافاية معايا و أنا نايمة تحت تكعيبة العنب

إنما بقية أحداث القصة : حدثت بالفعل 

هم اللى حكولى 


*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 ديسمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> شوفي دي اول واخر مره انضرب بالعقااال لكن خلفت ذكريات مش حلوه
> ما بحبش افتكرها هي.. ان سببت خلاف بين  ماما وبنت عمي وبين بابا وماما .. بنت عمي للآن مش مسامحتني مع ان تمثل انها سامحت  بس مايهمني عساها ما سامحت .. بالله فيه احد يزعل من طفله!
> 
> القصه يا طويلة العمر
> ...



*حكاية الضرب ديه أثرت فيا أوى أوى يا هيفاء

صعبتى عليا فعلا 

كان على الأقل كفاية ضربة واحدة : مش علقة !!!!!

الموضوع مش مستاهل أصلا

الله يسامحه بأة يا هيوف :smil12:


*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (6 ديسمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *حكاية الضرب ديه أثرت فيا أوى أوى يا هيفاء
> 
> صعبتى عليا فعلا
> 
> ...



يا زين روح التضاامن.. قوليلو..
مو يذبحني عششان بنت اخوه..كأني بنت الجيران
انا سامحتو دنيا واخره .. فديت ابوي ..مافي منه اثنين عسى الله يحفظه ويطول عمره


----------

